# se le habían agotado



## stranger2ureyes

Saludos!

"No me imaginaba que se *le* habian agostado los billetes para este autobus." aqui 'le' = ?

Gracias!


----------



## cyberfenix

Hi.
...that you had run ot of tickets..., no translation for "le" in this case.
Also, please note it's "agotado", no "agostado".


----------



## NewdestinyX

stranger2ureyes said:


> Saludos!
> 
> "No me imaginaba que se *le* habian agostado los billetes para este autobus." aqui 'le' = ?
> 
> Gracias!


 Now that I know the verb is 'agotar' and not 'agostar'.. The 'le' is a Dative of Interest.. It simply shows that the tickets running out 'affected someone' (him, her).. Spanish uses this all the time to show the 'person affected' by the problem in the context of the sentence -- but it can't really be translated.

Grant


----------



## cyberfenix

Got a point there. And thank you for the "Dative of interest" term I was not aware of.
You are absolutely right, "le" in this sentence refers to him/her (the person affected, as you say), which is really not necessary/relevant to translate.
Your knowledge of Spanish is very good! Congratulations.


----------



## stranger2ureyes

many thanks! I actually suspected that, but thought since it's 'no *me* imaginaba' then should be 'se *me* habian agotado'...


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Now that I know the verb is 'agotar' and not 'agostar'.. The 'le' is a Dative of Interest.. It simply shows that the tickets running out 'affected someone' (him, her).. Spanish uses this all the time to show the 'person affected' by the problem in the context of the sentence -- but it can't really be translated.


Hello Grant, we have already discussed about this on other occasions. For me, that 'le' is syntactically an IO, and, with regard to its meaning, a _dativo simpatético o posesivo_. It's not _pleonástico (prescindible); it's not _redundant or superfluous at all._ 

Se *le* habían agotado los billetes = Se habían agotado *sus* billetes _  ≠ Se habían agotado los billetes.

Se *le* habían agotado los billetes = He had run out of tickets.
Se habían agotado *sus *billetes = He had run out of tickets.
Se habían agotado los billetes = There were no tickets left.

Los dativos nunca se duplican con el pronombre personal tónico correspondiente, pero aquí la duplicación es absolutamente natural:

Se *le *habían agotado los billetes *a él*.

_A él_ = CI, therefore _le = CI._

On the contrary:

No te me despistes ≈ No te despistes. cross:No te me despistes _a mí_);



cyberfenix said:


> Hi.
> ...that you had run ot of tickets..., no translation for "le" in this case.


There is, of course, a translation. _Le_ ends up being translated as _He. Se le habían acabado las entradas = He had run out of tickets._


stranger2ureyes said:


> [...] but thought since it's 'no *me* imaginaba' then should be 'se *me* habian agotado'...


*imaginar**.* (Del lat. _imagināri_).
* 2.     * tr. Presumir, sospechar. U. t. c. prnl.

No (me) imaginaba que pudieras traicionarme = I didn't supect you could betray me. Me is a dative.

Se me habían agotado... = I had run out of...
Se te habían agotado... = You had run out of...
Se le habían agotado... = He/She had run out of...
Se nos habían agotado... = We had run out of...
Se os habían agotado... = You (all) had run out of...
Se les habían agotado... = They had run out of...

Me, te, le, nos, os, les are not datives (tinger-terms) but real IO's.

Regards, 

Pedro


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Hello Grant, we have already discussed about this on other occasions. For me, that 'le' is syntactically an IO, and, with regard to its meaning, a _dativo simpatético o posesivo_. It's not _pleonástico (prescindible); it's not _redundant or superfluous at all._
> 
> Se *le* habían agotado los billetes = Se habían agotado *sus* billetes _  ≠ Se habían agotado los billetes.
> 
> Se *le* habían agotado los billetes = He had run out of tickets. okay buy Mejor: The tickets had run out (*on him*).
> Se habían agotado *sus *billetes = He had run out of tickets. *His *tickets had run out*.*
> Se habían agotado los billetes = There were no tickets left. Mejor: The tickets had run out*.*


Your posts are always SO tremendous.. Thanks!!!! 
I know we've discussed this before in many threads.. But, at the risk of further confusing our Chinese student - by talking in English..  -- I have to say -- that though I agree with some of your grammar assessment below your translations to English don't make your point in this first paragraph. The word '_su__s_', always, always, always has a direct translation to English - in every case, Pedro.. So if this were truly a 'possessive' dative -- then the word 'his'/'hers' has to be translated to the English.

Now if this is one of those Spanish verbs that 'has to appear' with an indirect object... like gustarle, parecerle, etc - then we have another issue. But because the verb is plural that can't be the case here I'm pretty sure. I really can't agree with the translation of your 2nd sentence.. I believe we're dealing with pronominal 'agotarse' (or 'se' intransitivador) and due to the flexibility of the subject's placement in Spanish, 'los billetes' are the subject of 'agotar(se)'.'se había*n *agotado los billet*es*' (uso 'pronominal'=agotarse)= the tickets ran out -but- 
*sus* = his/hers​--at least in the translation to English. So I can't fight you on the way the Spanish native speaking ear perceives the 'le'..
But -- but!! Please remember also that we agreed 'any' "indirect object pronoun" (me,te,le,nos,os,les) that's removed from these types of sentences changes the meaning at least changes the nuance. With Dative of Interest there is a subtle difference. With Dative of possession there is a huge difference. So I'm not saying that the removal of the 'le' is possible and have same meaning. Additionally we concluded before that the only datives that can be removed with no change of meaning are 'me,te,se,nos,os,se' when they are functioning for 'reinforcement'.. We also agreed that with 'total consumption SE' removal of the dative changes meaning too.


> Los dativos nunca se duplican con el pronombre personal tónico correspondiente, pero aquí la duplicación es absolutamente natural:
> 
> Se *le *habían agotado los billetes *a él*.
> 
> _A él_ = CI, therefore _le = CI._
> 
> On the contrary:
> 
> No te me despistes ≈ No te despistes. cross:No te me despistes _a mí_);


We've analyzed this much and I agree with what you say there.. But "a él" ≠ 'his', ever - in English.



> No (me) imaginaba que pudieras traicionarme = I didn't suspect you could betray me. Me is a dative.


Well - I'm not sure I agree -- I think 'me' is part of pronominal 'imaginarse' there. But if it is a dative the 3rd person would be - 'se', not 'le' -- which shows that at least in context with the 3rd person - the 'datives' that can be removed (without meaning change) are always the 'reflexive pronouns'.. Never the 'indirect objects'. This is the 'crux' of the difference as you analyze this topic. Please let's agree on that.. 





> Se me habían agotado... = I had run out of...
> Se te habían agotado... = You had run out of...
> Se le habían agotado... = He/She had run out of...
> Se nos habían agotado... = We had run out of...
> Se os habían agotado... = You (all) had run out of...
> Se les habían agotado... = They had run out of...
> 
> Me, te, le, nos, os, les are not datives (tinger*??*-terms) but real IO's.


Those translations seem okay but now you use 'subject' pronouns in English as your translation for the 'me, te, etc..', which is possible - but only in 'true IO syntaxes'. So I still cannot understand why in paragraph 1 you refer to the use as a dative of possession - which could never be a true IO syntax. If I now understand 'agotar(le) a alguien'*¿?* correctly -- that 'le' may be a REAL indirect object. But if it's a real IO it could never translate to 'his' in English. "I, you, he/she/it' are never substitutes for 'possessives' in English.

You've really confused me on this one, Pedro  -- why 'possessive'.. In "Se me dieron los libros" -- there is no indicator of 'whose' books they are.... Right? The sentence with 'agotar' is no different syntactically that I can see.

Now here's an example from Oxford's Spanish dictionary where the context with 'agotarse' makes the IO clearly a possessive.
Se *me* está agotando la paciencia. = Se está agotando *mi *paciencia. = *My* patience is running out.
For that context -- your analysis is perfect. The problem with our sentence about the 'tickets' is that there is no 'owner' of tickets. They're owned by the employer or a company.

Chao,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

stranger2ureyes said:


> many thanks! I actually suspected that, but thought since it's 'no *me* imaginaba' then should be
> 'se *me* habian agotado'...


No, Stranger. Let me work out this analysis with Pedro.. But what you're saying there would
not be the case. Some verbs in Spanish always appear with with the 'reflexive pronouns' (me,te,
se,nos,os,se) to transmit a certain meaning.. And there are other verbs that always appear
with an indirect object (me,te,le,nos,os,les). In 'most' of these cases the object doesn't have a
direct translation to other languages. That's what hard in these cases. More to come shortly.

Grant


cyberfenix said:


> Got a point there. And thank you for the "Dative of interest" term I was not aware
> of. You are absolutely right, "le" in this sentence refers to him/her (the person affected,
> as you say), which is really not necessary/relevant to translate.
> Your knowledge of Spanish is very good! Congratulations.


Thanks Cyber, but my trusted colleague, Pedro, knows Spanish grammar even more than
I do -- so let's see how this works out. Whatever the 'grammatical role' of 'le' in this sentence
I think we all agree that it does not translate, at least in English, to any specific word. But
Pedro is saying that it 'has to be' there. A 'Dative of *Interest*' can be removed without much
change in meaning grammatically. So I may be mistaken in my first analysis -- but not ready
to give up yet.. 

Por ejemplo:
_No (me) le des caramelos al niño_.
--(That 'me' can be removed with little change in meaning = Dative of Interest).
But in Spanish you also say:
_Mi maestra me corrigió el cuaderno_.
--(That 'me' can't be removed because it's showing 'possession' of the 'cuaderno' = Dative of Possession._Mi maestra *me* corrigió *el* cuaderno_ =_ Mi maestra corrigió *mi* cuaderno._​In English (and other languages) you that 'me' does translate to a possessive pronoun --
My teacher corrected *my* workbook.)

I'm pretty sure Pedro is saying: que con el verbo 'agotar' o 'agotarse' puede que el 'le'
tenga que estar allí, queriendo decir que tiene un propósito gramatical.

Vamos a ver..
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Se me habían agotado... = I had run out of...
> Se te habían agotado... = You had run out of...



Remember too, Pedro, that those times in English when you can use a subject pronoun for the indirect object, the reverse of it also has to make sense.

I was given the books. = The books were given to me.

And the indirect object can only be 'marked' with "to" and sometimes "for" in English.

So if we test your translations above into English..

I had run out of tickets = Tickets had run out *to* me. ????

No that doesn't work. So again I can't speak to how the Spanish speaking ear hears 'Se me habían agotado los billetes' -- but I know the translation to English would not use a 'true indirect object'. 

Verbo 'agotar', transitivo--
Se (instransitivador) le (dativo de interés) habían agotado los billetes = Los billetes se le habían agotado. = The tickets ran out (on him/and he was affected). 

Verbo 'agotarse', pronominal--
Se (morpheme of verb) le (dativo de interés) habían agotado los billetes = Los billetes se le habían agotado. = The tickets ran out (on him/and he was affected).

Either use of the verb allows the same function of 'le' grammatically which I still believe is a Dativo de Interés/Ético - and only changes the meaning very slightly upon removal.

SO interesting to me..
Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> ...your translations to English don't make your point in this first paragraph.


I made the translations in order to help making myself clear, but if they don't, please, feel free to discard them.


NewdestinyX said:


> So I'm not saying that the removal of the 'le' is possible and have same meaning.


Then we agree. That was my point.


NewdestinyX said:


> Well - I'm not sure I agree -- I think 'me' is part of pronominal 'imaginarse' there.


Of course you can consider that 'me' is part of pronominal 'imaginarse'. You can also consider it being a dative since you can elide it with no meaning loss. I prefer the latter because of RAE meanings for 'imaginar'.

*imaginar**.*
 (Del lat. _imagināri_).
* 1.     * tr. Representar idealmente algo, inventarlo, crearlo en la imaginación. U. t. c. prnl.
* 2.     * tr. Presumir, sospechar. U. t. c. prnl.
* 3.     * tr. ant. Adornar con imágenes un sitio.
* 4.     * prnl. Creer o figurarse que se es algo.

Notice that #4 is the only real pronominal use of verb 'imaginar'. Long time ago we got to the conclusion that _U.t.c. prnl. _just means that a pronoun can go with the verb, not the verb being pronominal itself.
*13. verbo pronominal.* El que se construye en todas sus formas con un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto y que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional. Algunos verbos son exclusivamente pronominales, como _arrepentirse_ o _vanagloriarse,_ y otros adoptan determinados matices significativos o expresivos en la construcción pronominal, como _caerse_ o _morirse,_ frente a _caer_ o _morir_.

In: _Yo no me imaginaba que pudieras traicionarme, _#2 sense is used not #4.


NewdestinyX said:


> Those translations seem okay but now you use 'subject' pronouns in English as your translation for the 'me, te, etc..', which is possible - but only in 'true IO syntaxes'. So I still cannot understand why in paragraph 1 you refer to the use as a dative of possession - which could never be a true IO syntax.





*3.2* *14.2* *Dativo simpatético*
Algunos gramáticos llaman dativo *simpatético* o *posesivo* a aquel pronombre átono que tiene valor de posesión. Pero se trata de un valor exclusivamente semántico. Ejemplos:

Se *me* ha roto el vestido. -> Se ha roto *mi* vestido.
Se *le* iluminaron los ojos. -> Se iluminaron *sus* ojos.

Sintácticamente, son complementos indirectos.
[Gómez Torrego, Leonardo. _Gramática didáctica del español_.  8a    ed. Madrid, España: SM, 2002. 543 p.]
​


NewdestinyX said:


> Now here's an example from Oxford's Spanish dictionary where the context with 'agotarse' makes the IO clearly a possessive.
> Se *me* está agotando la paciencia. = Se está agotando *mi *paciencia. = *My* patience is running out.
> For that context -- your analysis is perfect.


Great example!


NewdestinyX said:


> The problem with our sentence about the 'tickets' is that there is no 'owner' of tickets. They're owned by the employer or a company.


. Ahora sí que me dejas flipa'o del todo. Se le han gastado los tiques (a él)-> (Él) Se ha gastado sus tiques. Supongo que ya los había comprado y se le han gastado los que compró. En España (y dudo que en ninguna otra parte) no diríamos que se le han gastado los tiques al que los vende (!).

Un saludo,

Pedro


----------



## stranger2ureyes

wow, very profound stuff. Muchas gracias!


----------



## kotosquito

Wow...Too deep.  Pedro was translating, not transcribing literally.  A word that in Spanish literally means "to him" (le) could easily end up as "his" in a translation.  I find Pedro's translations quite good, really.


----------



## NewdestinyX

kotosquito said:


> Wow...Too deep.  Pedro was translating, not transcribing literally.  A word that in Spanish literally means "to him" (le) could easily end up as "his" in a translation.  I find Pedro's translations quite good, really.


Only in certain syntax though. As you can read through the whole thread this is quite a tricky thing inter-linguistically.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

kotosquito said:


> Wow...Too deep.  Pedro was translating, not transcribing literally.  A word that in Spanish literally means "to him" (le) could easily end up as "his" in a translation.  I find Pedro's translations quite good, really.


Sí, sí. Eso es. I wasn't a transcribing at all. I was trying to make a good translation.

Se *le* habían agotado los billetes = *His/Her* tickets had run  out.
Se habían agotado los billetes = The tickets had run  out.


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Concuerdo con Pedro, para mí también el *le* es objeto indirecto.

En inglés se traduciría con una estructura pasiva.

It didn't occured to me they / you had (could have) run out of tickets.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> Concuerdo con Pedro, para mí también el *le* es objeto indirecto.
> 
> En inglés se traduciría con una estructura pasiva.
> 
> It didn't hadn't occured occurred to me that they/you had (could have) run out of tickets.
> (-or- It didn't occured occur to me that they/you had (could have) run out of  tickets.)


 But that translation isn't an English passive nor is it the translation to English of the original sentence, Bocha (pero tal vez sencillamente estuvieras comentando sobre su sentido¿?). Your sentence in English there and the original Spanish one are in the active voice. This particular SE is simply part of the verb. It doesn't make the sentence passive in English or in the Spanish. The verb is 'agotarse'. The 'le' there is a dative of possession (dativo ético) as Pedro has stated.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Sí, sí. Eso es. I wasn't a transcribing at all. I was trying to make a good translation.
> 
> Se *le* habían agotado los billetes = *His/Her* tickets had run  out.
> Se habían agotado los billetes = The tickets had run  out.


*In my last post I agreed with the 'possession dative' a position which I may now have to retract (as I did earlier in the thread a year ago).*

We still have the same problem with this sentence as we did a year ago when we were discussing this thread. Tickets, that 'can run out' are not owned by the person who 'buys' them and uses them to gain entrance to something. The business owner, who makes tickets available, is the 'owner' of the tickets before they're bought. Once a person buys a ticket -- then it can be 'owned by the purchaser' -- but we have to understand that it's illogical to say, in English or Spanish' "His" tickets ran out -- if you're talking about the person who bought the tickets. The person buying the tickets would only ever purchase one or two or three.. but the tickets would never 'run out' on the person 'buying' them only on the person 'issuing them'.
Only the person 'issuing' the tickets can have a situation where the 'tickets run out' since 'everyone, at some point, bought them all'. So the sentence is problematic..

I believe and maintain as I have from the first time we dealt with this sentence that the 'le' can really only be understood as a dative of 'interest' (not possession)... The tickets ran out _on the man who was trying to purchase them'_. He (the potential buyer -- was affected by this 'lack' of tickets) -- The closest English translation would 'not' use a possessive pronoun which would be illogical.

Se le habían agotado los billetes = The tickets had ran out _on him_. -or- The tickets had ran out (_before he/she got his/hers_). 

In English it's nearly impossible to translate that 'le'. It can only show (with 'agotarse') the person 'affected' by the 'owne*r's*' tickets running out. The person that issues the tickets is the only person that can be the 'owner' and for whom a possessive pronoun would be germane in the context.
_En inglés es casi imposible traducir ese 'le'. Solo puede representar (al emplear el verbo 'agotarse') la persona afectada por la falta de billetes suficiente de la persona que los expide. La persona que los expide es la única persona que puede ser 'dueño' de ellos y para quien un pronombre (o dativo, en español) posesivo podría estar vinculado en este contexto.

_From the beginning -- the problem with the context of this sentence is that it's ambiguous without more explanation.
There can be 'two' potential problems.. A man who gets in line and finds out that there are no tickets left and an issuer of tickets that finds himself without any more tickets to sell. To understand what the 'le' is referring to.. you'd have to know 'more' about the context than we have in the sentence alone -- in isolation.

I suppose, even given what I said above, the 'his/her' to translate the 'le' could still be possible if you're referring to the 'issuer' of the tickets. If you are referring to the person who gets to his turn in line and finds out there are no more tickets -- then you couldn't translate the 'le' to 'his/her'. That's the main point I wanted to make clear...
Le = his/her/your (dativo posesivo) "if the issuer of the tickets ran out of tickets"
Le = on him/her/you (dativo ético/de interés) "if the buyer of the tickets can't get any -- because there are no more"

And as I reread the original post... this is a friend commenting on not being able to believe that a bus company would have run out of tickets (on her friend or maybe he/she's using 'formal you'.

Original: 
"No me imaginaba que se *le* habían agotado los billetes para este  autobus."
I couldn't believe that they had run out of tickets ('on' you/her/him) for this bus. [proper "translation"] -or-
I couldn't imagine them having run out of ticket for this bus. ('on him/her/you') [interpretation into natural English]


----------



## NewdestinyX

As I reread the entire thread.. I saw again that at one point in here we had agreed that this could, with agotar, be an 'accidental' SE syntax.. In which case the 'le' could indeed be referring to the 'owner of the tickets' - though in the natural English we'd just say:
I can't believe he/she/you had run out of tickets for this bus. So it becomes more of a subject pronoun in the English. Boy the Spanish language has so many translation possibilities to English for some of these structures..

I give up....


----------



## iskndarbey

The best colloquial way to translate that sentence, preserving the _le_, is "I never imagined (that) the tickets would run out *on him/her*." If the _le _had been _me_, you would say *on me*, etc. This usage is conversational and informal, which is probably why it is not usually covered in ESL books.


----------



## NewdestinyX

iskndarbey said:


> The best colloquial way to translate that sentence, preserving the _le_, is "I never imagined (that) the tickets would run out *on him/her*." If the _le _had been _me_, you would say *on me*, etc. This usage is conversational and informal, which is probably why it is not usually covered in ESL books.


You do agree that there's ambiguity though.. right? The owner/issuer of the tickets could have run out them -- or a person wanting to buy them -- could have had the unfortunate mishap of having no tickets to buy.. 

It could be understood both ways.. right?


----------



## Jose Ivan

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Hello Grant, we have already discussed about this on other occasions. For me, that 'le' is syntactically an IO, and, with regard to its meaning, a _dativo simpatético o posesivo_. It's not _pleonástico (prescindible); it's not _redundant or superfluous at all.
> 
> _Se *le* habían agotado los billetes = Se habían agotado *sus* billetes _≠ Se habían agotado los billetes.
> 
> Se *le* habían agotado los billetes = He/*She/You(respect adressing)* had run out of tickets.
> Se habían agotado *sus *billetes = He/ *She/You(respect adressing) *had run out of tickets.
> Se habían agotado los billetes = There were no tickets left.
> 
> Los dativos nunca se duplican con el pronombre personal tónico correspondiente, pero aquí la duplicación es absolutamente natural:
> 
> Se *le *habían agotado los billetes *a él*.
> 
> _A él_ = CI, therefore _le = CI._
> 
> On the contrary:
> 
> No te me despistes ≈ No te despistes. cross:No te me despistes _a mí_);
> 
> There is, of course, a translation. _Le_ ends up being translated as _He. Se le habían acabado las entradas = He had run out of tickets._
> 
> *imaginar**.* (Del lat. _imagināri_).
> *2. *tr. Presumir, sospechar. U. t. c. prnl.
> 
> No (me) imaginaba que pudieras traicionarme = I didn't supect you could betray me. Me is a dative.
> 
> Se me habían agotado... = I had run out of...
> Se te habían agotado... = You had run out of...
> Se le habían agotado... = He/She/ *You(formal addressing) *had run out of...
> Se nos habían agotado... = We had run out of...
> Se os habían agotado... = You (all) had run out of...
> Se les habían agotado... = They*(You (plural))* had run out of...
> 
> Me, te, le, nos, os, les are not datives (tinger-terms) but real IO's.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Pedro


 


Se que aquí me estoy codeando con conocedores pero solo quería añadir eso. Me imagina de Pedro no lo incluyó porque en España se usa de manera distinta.
[No se si "formal adressing" sería como le dirían a la manera respetuosa/formal de dirigirse a una persona, pero ese fue mi intento]


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> We still have the same problem with this sentence as we did a year ago when we were discussing this thread. Tickets, that 'can run out' are not owned by the person who 'buys' them and uses them to gain entrance to something. The business owner, who makes tickets available, is the 'owner' of the tickets before they're bought. Once a person buys a ticket -- then it can be 'owned by the purchaser' -- but we have to understand that it's illogical to say, in English or Spanish' "His" tickets ran out -- if you're talking about the person who bought the tickets. The person buying the tickets would only ever purchase one or two or three.. but the tickets would never 'run out' on the person 'buying' them only on the person 'issuing them'.
> Only the person 'issuing' the tickets can have a situation where the 'tickets run out' since 'everyone, at some point, bought them all'. So the sentence is problematic..


Vale. Ahora entiendo qué pasa. Perdóname, pero mi inglés no es tan bueno como para haber captado este matiz antes de que tú lo explicaras. Lo que ocurre es que en español sí puedes agotar los tiques que hayas comprado. A decir verdad, al menos en España, diríamos _me he quedado sin tiques_, tanto en el caso de que se hayan agotado los que compramos como si, al ir a comprarlos, no nos los pudieran dispensar.

*agotar**.* (Del lat. _*eguttāre_, de _gutta_, gota).
*3.     *  tr. Gastar del todo, consumir. _Agotar  el caudal, las provisiones, el ingenio, la paciencia._ U. t. c. prnl.  _Agotarse una edición._
[DRAE]

Se me han agotado las provisiones = Se han agotado mis provisiones.
me=CI



NewdestinyX said:


> I believe and maintain as I have from the first time we dealt with this sentence that the 'le' can really only be understood as a dative of 'interest' (not possession)...


Grant, tú que eres amante de las reglas apréndete esta: Que solo los pronombres átonos _me, te, se nos _y_ os_ pueden desempeñar la función sintáctica de dativo. Nunca pueden _le, les, lo, los_ ni _las_ ser dativos ni acompañarlos. Además, nunca se duplican con el pronombre tónico correspondiente, es decir, que si el pronombre es _me_ no puede añadirse _a mí, _y que si es _te_ no puede añadirse _a ti, _etc... _ME lo estoy pensando a mí_. Ahí ME es dativo. Pero en Se LE han agotado los billetes (a él), LE es CI (algunos gramáticos lo llaman dativo simpatético o posesivo, pero todos están de acuerdo en que desempeña la función de CI).

Me lo pienso ≈ Lo pienso
Te lo piensas ≈ Lo piensas
Se lo piensa ≈ Lo piensa
Le lo piensa
Se le lo piensa
Nos lo pensamos ≈ Lo pensamos
Os lo pensáis ≈ Lo pensáis
Se lo piensan ≈ Lo piensan


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> You do agree that there's ambiguity though.. right? The owner/issuer of the tickets could have run out them -- or a person wanting to buy them -- could have had the unfortunate mishap of having no tickets to buy..
> 
> It could be understood both ways.. right?


Yes. There is ambiguity, HOWEVER IMHO it isn't the one that you propose.

The owner/issuer of the tickets could have run out them.
A person who previously bought some could have run out them.

A person  wanting to buy them could have had the unfortunate mishap of having  no tickets to buy. 
<< ¡Vaya! Juan se quedó sin entradas.
<< ¡Vaya!  A Juan se le han agotado las entradas.

The third one, although possible, is a little forced in relation with its meaning.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Jose Ivan said:


> Me imagino que Pedro no lo incluyó porque en España se usa de manera distinta.


Tu adición es muy acertada. Simplemente no fui exhaustivo. (Quizá, inconscientemente, el hecho de vivir en un entorno laísta me haya jugado una mala pasada).

Gracias.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Vale. Ahora entiendo qué pasa. Perdóname, pero mi inglés no es tan bueno como para haber captado este matiz antes de que tú lo explicaras. Lo que ocurre es que en español sí puedes agotar los tiques que hayas comprado. A decir verdad, al menos en España, diríamos _me he quedado sin tiques_, tanto en el caso de que se hayan agotado los que compramos como si, al ir a comprarlos, no nos los pudieran dispensar.
> 
> *agotar**.* (Del lat. _*eguttāre_, de _gutta_, gota).
> *3.     *  tr. Gastar del todo, consumir. _Agotar  el caudal, las provisiones, el ingenio, la paciencia._ U. t. c. prnl.  _Agotarse una edición._
> [DRAE]
> 
> Se me han agotado las provisiones = Se han agotado mis provisiones.
> me=CI


Gracias, Pedro. Entiendo todo esto. Y gracias por enseñarnos el modismo, "quedarse sin tiques".. Es muy claro y mejor para expresar el problema de no billetes para el 'comprador'. 


> Grant, tú que eres amante de las reglas apréndete esta: Que solo los pronombres átonos _me, te, se nos _y_ os_ pueden desempeñar la función sintáctica de dativo.


Lo siento, mi amigo pero no es correcto. Es así.. Todos los CI (incluyendo Le/Les) son dativos -- pero es que todos los dativos *no* son CI - puesto que 'se' también desempeña el papel de un dativo (en dativo ético/de énfasis) - "Se ganó un premio = Ganó un premio).  





> Nunca pueden _le, les, lo, los_ ni _las_ ser dativos ni acompañarlos.


No 'lo,los,las,la.. Pero, le/les, sí pueden ser dativos según todos mis libros de la gramática y la RAE.
Porfa mira esto:


> *dativo**.*
> (Del lat. _datīvus_).
> * 1.     * m._ Gram._ Caso de la declinación latina y de otras lenguas que en  español *equivale al objeto indirecto del verbo.*
> *~** ético.*
> * 1.     * m._ Gram._ Pronombre no necesario para el sentido de la frase, que  designa a la persona afectada por la acción o interesada por ella.
> *~**  posesivo.*
> *  1.     * m._ Gram._ En ciertas lenguas, el que designa al poseedor en las  oraciones nominales.
> *~** simpatético.*
> * 1.     * m._ Gram._ En ciertas lenguas, el que indica relación personal en  oraciones nominales y que presenta un valor próximo al *dativo* posesivo.
> _Real Academia  Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​





> Además, nunca se duplican con el pronombre tónico correspondiente, es decir, que si el pronombre es _me_ no puede añadirse _a mí, _y que si es _te_ no puede añadirse _a ti, _etc... _ME lo estoy pensando a mí_.


Eso es un aspecto inherente de un pronombre átono -- y no de un 'dativo'. Eso es el único aspecto sobre el cual creo que te confundes (si entiendo tu argumento ).  





> Ahí ME es dativo. Pero en Se LE han agotado los billetes (a él), LE es CI (algunos gramáticos lo llaman dativo simpatético o posesivo, pero todos están de acuerdo en que desempeña la función de CI)


Pues allí aceptas el papel de 'le' como ser 'dativo'. No entiendo por qué dices arriba que 'le', un CI, nunca puede ser dativo. Ahora me confundo... 


Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Yes. There is ambiguity, HOWEVER  IMHO it isn't the one that you propose.
> 
> The  owner/issuer of the tickets could have run out them.
> A person who  previously bought some could have run out them.
> 
> A person   wanting to buy them could have had the unfortunate mishap of having   no tickets to buy.
> <<  ¡Vaya! Juan se quedó sin entradas.
> <<  ¡Vaya!  A Juan se le han agotado las entradas.
> 
> The third one, although possible, is a little forced in relation with  its meaning.


Ok.. This is very helpful to hear from a native's perspective. So 'las entradas' would be used instead of 'los billetes' simply because it's the potential buyer of the tickets talking?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Todos los CI (incluyendo Le/Les) son dativos -- pero es que todos los dativos *no* son CI - puesto que 'se' también desempeña el papel de un dativo (en dativo ético/de énfasis) - "Se ganó un premio = Ganó un premio).


Vamos a ver. Cuando hablo de función de dativo lo hago en contraposición con la de complemento indirecto. Por supuesto, puedes (y muchos gramáticos así lo consideran) determinar que la función de CI es un subconjunto de la función dativa. En tal caso, la norma quedaría como sigue:Los pronombres átonos _me, te, se nos _y_ os_, cuando no desempeñan la función de complemento indirecto, son los únicos que pueden  desempeñar la función sintáctica de dativo. ​No obstante, me parece más interesante, desde un punto de vista práctico, considerar los dativos como una función sintáctica independiente de la de CI. Más práctico aún para el estudiante sería dejar de lado la cuestión de los dativos y considerarlos todos CI. Tu opción, la más alejada de estas dos, es también la más teórica y, desde mi punto de vista, carente de todo valor práctico para el estudiante. Puede resultar, no obstante, de mucho interés para gramáticos y demás teóricos de la lengua, pero se aleja peligrosamente de la labor meramente descriptiva de la lengua. 



> Además, nunca se duplican con el pronombre tónico correspondiente,  es decir, que si el pronombre es _me_ no puede añadirse _a mí, _y  que si es _te_ no puede añadirse _a ti, _etc... _ME lo  estoy pensando a mí_.
> 
> 
> 
> Eso es un aspecto inherente de un pronombre átono -- y no de un  'dativo'. Eso es el único aspecto sobre el cual creo que te confundes  (si entiendo tu argumento ).
Click to expand...

No es un aspecto inherente de los pronombres átonos que nunca se dupliquen con su correspondiente tónico.

*5.* *Duplicación de complementos: coaparición  del clítico y el complemento tónico.* En español, los pronombres  átonos aparecen a menudo dentro de la misma oración junto con el  complemento tónico al que se refieren: _Me dijo a mí  que me callara; Lo sabe todo.
DPD

_Puede leerse el resto del artículo aquí.

Por el contrario, sí es cierto que los dativos (que no desempeñen función de CI) nunca se duplican con el pronombre tónico correspondiente.
[Gómez Torrego,  Leonardo. _Gramática didáctica del español_.  8a    ed. Madrid,  España: SM, 2002. 543 p.]



> Porfa mira esto:
> Quote:
> *dativo**.*
> (Del lat. _datīvus_).
> * 1.     * m._ Gram._ Caso de la declinación latina y de otras  lenguas que en  español *equivale al objeto  indirecto del verbo.*


Aquí nos están explicando que el caso dativo de la declinación latina y otras se corresponde en español con el de CI. El caso dativo no se corresponde _necesariamente_ con la función de dativo de la lengua española.



> Yes. There is ambiguity, HOWEVER  IMHO it isn't the one  that you propose.
> 
> The  owner/issuer of the  tickets could have run out them.
> A person who  previously  bought some could have run out them.
> 
> *A person   wanting to  buy them could have had the unfortunate mishap of having   no tickets to  buy.
> <<  ¡Vaya!  Juan se quedó sin entradas.
> *<<  ¡Vaya!   A Juan se le han agotado las entradas.
> 
> The third one, although possible, is a little forced in relation with   its meaning.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.. This is very helpful to hear from a native's perspective. So  'las entradas' would be used instead of 'los billetes' simply because  it's the potential buyer of the tickets talking?
Click to expand...

No. Simplemente me olvidé de que hablábamos de billetes. Mi comentario es el mismo si usamos billetes:

Yes. There is ambiguity, HOWEVER  IMHO it isn't the one  that you  propose.

The  owner/issuer of the   tickets could have run out them.
A person who  previously   bought some could have run out them.

A person   wanting to   buy them could have had the unfortunate mishap of having   no tickets  to  buy. 
<<  ¡Vaya!   Juan se quedó sin billetes.
<<  ¡Vaya!    A Juan se le han agotado los billetes.

The third one, although possible, is a little forced in relation with    its meaning: Juan have had the unfortunate mishap of having no tickets to buy.


----------



## electrifiedblues

"No me imaginaba que se *le* habían agotado los billetes para este autobus." 
Siento que la brevedad de mi respuesta es casi irrespetuosa, pero aquí el uso del pronombre LE es lo que desde hace ya mucho tiempo es conocido como "dativo de interés", esto es, el pronombre personal indica cuánto afecta e importa esa acción a la persona en cuestión (le = "él" o "ella").
Si un niño no tiene apetito, su madre puede decir con preocupación: "El chico no *me* come". Aquí el pronombre no cumple la función de OI ni mucho menos la de OD (no es un posible caso de antropofagia matricida): simplemente señala esa preocupación e interés de la persona (me = la madre) por la acción.
Saludos


----------



## iskndarbey

NewdestinyX said:


> You do agree that there's ambiguity though.. right? The owner/issuer of the tickets could have run out them -- or a person wanting to buy them -- could have had the unfortunate mishap of having no tickets to buy..
> 
> It could be understood both ways.. right?



I would normally understand the meaning to be the latter, although of course it could be the former if context were to make that clear. Just about every sentence you can possibly construct in English or Spanish has the potential to be ambiguous; as far as that goes I don't see this as being a particularly egregious case. 

I think people who argue that the sentence can _only_ mean that the le/him is the seller of the tickets, since people who are trying to buy tickets don't yet own any tickets and thus can't possibly run out of them, are being ridiculous and pedantic. The language is clearly used more broadly (whether Spanish or English), no matter what a juvenile logic exercise may have to say about it. We've even invented a grammatical term, _dative of interest_, specifically for these situations, as has been pointed out by other posters.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

electrifiedblues said:


> "No me imaginaba que se *le* habían agotado los billetes para este autobus."
> Siento que la brevedad de mi respuesta es casi irrespetuosa, pero aquí el uso del pronombre LE es lo que desde hace ya mucho tiempo es conocido como "dativo de interés", [...]


La función de DATIVO siempre está desempeñada por los pronombres personales átonos me, te, se, nos, os. Nunca por los pronombres le y les, ni por otros sintagmas preposicionales introducidos por la preposición a.

Ejemplos: Se bebe todo de un trago.
No te me despistes.
No te me caigas.


----------



## iskndarbey

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> La función de DATIVO siempre está desempeñada por los pronombres personales átonos me, te, se, nos, os. Nunca por los pronombres le y les, ni por otros sintagmas preposicionales introducidos por la preposición a.
> 
> Ejemplos: Se bebe todo de un trago.
> No te me despistes.
> No te me caigas.



No entiendo su punto. Igual se puede decir:
Se le bebe todo de un trago.
No te le despistes.
No te le caigas.

Hasta se puede decir "Le robaron mi billete" (Yo le había dado mi billete a él pero se le robó.) Si eso no es un pronombre dativo entonces no tengo la menor idea de lo que significa el término.

Nunca se puede usar Le/lo/la/(s) como pronombre reflexivo, pero por lo que yo sabía el dativo refiere al complemento de objeto indirecto.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Vamos a ver. Cuando hablo de función de dativo lo hago en contraposición con la de complemento indirecto. Por supuesto, puedes (y muchos gramáticos así lo consideran) determinar que la función de CI es un subconjunto de la función dativa. En tal caso, la norma quedaría como sigue:Los pronombres átonos _me, te, se nos _y_ os_, cuando no desempeñan la función de complemento indirecto, son los únicos que pueden  desempeñar la función sintáctica de dativo.​


Madre mía.. Dónde debería empezar yo .... 
Primer que nada... 'se' "jamás puede ser complemento indirecto". ¿Por qué crees que sí puede? Y sí que puede ser 'dativo' el 'se'.





> No obstante, me parece más interesante, desde un punto de vista práctico, considerar los dativos como una función sintáctica independiente de la de CI. Más práctico aún para el estudiante sería dejar de lado la cuestión de los dativos y considerarlos todos CI. Tu opción, la más alejada de estas dos, es también la más teórica y, desde mi punto de vista, carente de todo valor práctico para el estudiante. Puede resultar, no obstante, de mucho interés para gramáticos y demás teóricos de la lengua, pero se aleja peligrosamente de la labor meramente descriptiva de la lengua.


Lo que dicen los gramáticos nunca es por razones triviales o puramente teoría. Me conoces..  Lo que expliquen ellos sobre los papeles gramaticales- es exactamente cómo debemos aceptar. Opino fuertemente ('siempre' fuerte) que no es bueno 'inventar' nuestros propios papeles y explicaciones porque sean más fácil de entender o explicar.. 


> No es un aspecto inherente de los pronombres átonos que nunca se dupliquen con su correspondiente tónico.
> 
> *5.* *Duplicación de complementos: coaparición  del clítico y el complemento tónico.* En español, los pronombres  átonos aparecen a menudo dentro de la misma oración junto con el  complemento tónico al que se refieren: _Me dijo a mí  que me callara; Lo sabe todo.
> DPD
> 
> _Puede leerse el resto del artículo aquí.
> 
> Por el contrario, sí es cierto que los dativos (que no desempeñen función de CI) nunca se duplican con el pronombre tónico correspondiente.
> [Gómez Torrego,  Leonardo. _Gramática didáctica del español_.  8a    ed. Madrid,  España: SM, 2002. 543 p.]


Me has malinterpretado mis palabras (o más probable es que mi castellano no fue suficiente). Lo que quería decir es que -- un aspecto inherente de los 'pronombres átonos es su '*in*habilidad' para ser duplicados con 'a mí, a ti, etc..'. No es ser 'dativos' que crea la situación de no poder duplicar con 'a mí' -- etc..



> Aquí nos están explicando que el caso dativo de la declinación latina y otras se corresponde en español con el de CI. El caso dativo no se corresponde _necesariamente_ con la función de dativo de la lengua española.


Lo siento, chaval, pero supongo que vamos a tener que 'concordar para discrepar' (¿se dice algo semejante a eso en castellano?). El caso dativo y el papel de un dativo no son cosas distintas de mi estudiar durante 'muchos' años.  El dativo sencillamente se usa para mostrar una persona que tiene interés en o que beneficia de la acción del verbo o que tiene posesión del objeto directo de la oración. A veces también puede añadir énfasis al verbo, más a menudo con 'se'. 

Y tú mismo incluso me enseñaste que 'le' y 'se', ambos, se pueden emplear para mostrar posesión (un aspecto del 'dativo') en..
"Le corrigió el cuaderno". (la maestro corrigió el cuaderno de un estudiante --'le' = el estudiante
"Se corrigió el horario". (la maestra corrigió su propio horario -- 'se' = el horario de la maestra misma)

Fuiste tú que me enseñaste eso -- probando que el papel de dativo se extiende a ambos 'se' y 'le'. Aunque creo que estás diciendo que en la primera arriba -- sí podemos añadir 'a él'. Pero con la segunda no podemos añadir 'a sí'... ¿verdad?... Pero el papel de mostrar 'posesión' es un aspecto del uso de un dativo. ¿Seguimos no estar de acuerdo en aquello?


Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> La función de DATIVO siempre está  desempeñada por los pronombres personales átonos me, te, se, nos, os.  Nunca por los pronombres le y les, ni por otros sintagmas  preposicionales introducidos por la preposición a.


Y, de nuevo, tengo que discrepar con esto. También discreparían  los gramáticos de la RAE - como Alarcos y Seco. Sé que un par de los  gramáticos más moderno (como Gómez-Torrego) ven cosas como nos las estás  explicando así que supongo que vamos a tener que aceptar que este  argumento mismo es entre los gramáticos también. 

¿Tienes una definición de 'dativo' de un gramático que podría probar tu argumento - una que explique que 'le/les' jamás pueden ser dativos?

Gracias por tu tiempo -- Pedro.. Y 'hola de nuevo', mi hermano de la gramática.


----------



## NewdestinyX

iskndarbey said:


> Hasta se puede decir "Le robaron mi billete" (Yo le había dado mi billete a él pero se le robó.) Si eso no es un pronombre dativo entonces no tengo la menor idea de lo que significa el término.
> 
> Nunca se puede usar Le/lo/la/(s) como pronombre reflexivo, pero por lo que yo sabía el dativo refiere al complemento de objeto indirecto.


Concuerdo completamente contigo.. y eso es exactamente lo que enseñan la inmensa mayoría de los gramáticos. Pero Pedro es un 'gran' estudiante de la gramática - de quien yo he aprendido 'muchísimo'. Si él cree esto, es por una razón 'muy buena'. Me interesa mucho dónde aprendió que 'le/les' nunca pueden ser 'dativos'. Simplemente nunca he leído eso de ninguna fuente.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Creo que no tengo ya mucho más que aportar al hilo. No me sé explicar mejor, así que el asunto no debe de ser que no me explique, sino que no se me cree. Dios me libre de tratar de lograr que alguien cambie su opinión por el simple hecho de que sea distinta de la mía... Dicho lo cual, gastaré mis últimas balas de la recámara para tratar de acertarle a estas dianas que tan gentilmente se me presentan...


NewdestinyX said:


> Madre mía... [Por] Dónde debería empezar yo ....
> Primero/Antes que nada... 'se' "jamás puede ser complemento indirecto".
> ¿Por qué crees que sí puede?


No lo creo, es que puede:

_María SE lava las manos.

_Ahí SE es un complemento indirecto reflexivo y, según _tu_ amplia definición, por ser CI, también es un dativo.



NewdestinyX said:


> Y sí que puede ser 'dativo' el 'se'.


Por supuesto. Lo que he dicho (permíteme citarme, aunque esté feo) es:


			
				Pedrito said:
			
		

> Los pronombres átonos _me, te, se nos _y_ os_ son los únicos que  pueden  desempeñar la función sintáctica de dativo.


No sé por qué sacas de estas palabras la conclusión de que SE no puede ser dativo... 


NewdestinyX said:


> Lo que dicen los gramáticos nunca es por razones triviales o puramente teóricas. Me conoces..  Lo que expliquen ellos sobre los papeles gramaticales en sus obras de gramática- es exactamente cómo como debemos aceptar/lo debemos aceptar al pie de la letra. Opino fuertemente ('siempre' fuerte)Tengo la firme convicción de que no es bueno 'inventar' nuestros propias papeles  normas y explicaciones porque sean más fáciles de entender o [de] explicar...


No he inventado nada. Hay autores que consideran necesario distinguir el dativo como un caso a parte del objeto indirecto. Bello, por ejemplo, distingue los dativos superfluos (pleonásticos) del resto de los dativos, pero la Academia, aunque en algunos casos pueda entender como idéntica la función de dativo y la de CI, entiende que otros casos (los preposicionales con a) no son dativos sino CI.


NewdestinyX said:


> [Me] has malinterpretado mis palabras (o más probable es que mi castellano no fue suficiente). Lo que quería decir es que un aspecto inherente de los 'pronombres átonos es su '*in*habilidad' para ser duplicados con 'a mí, a ti, etc..'. No es ser 'dativos' que crea la situación de no poder duplicar con 'a mí' -- etc..No es el hecho de que sean dativos lo que hace que no puedan duplicarse con su tónico correspondiente.


No es inherente a los pronómbres átonos me, te, se, lo, etc., la característica de que no se puedan duplicar con sus correspondientes tónicos: a mí, a ti, a sí mismo, etc. Muy al contrario, en español, los pronombres átonos aparecen a menudo dentro de la misma  oración junto con el complemento tónico al que se refieren. Y sí, cuando desde el punto de vista semántico tienen una relación menos estrecha con el verbo, es decir, desempeñan una función de dativo, no pueden duplicarse con su tónico correspondiente, excepción hecha de los así llamados dativos éticos o posesivos, que en realidad no son más que objetos indirectos con un valor semántico específico asignado.


NewdestinyX said:


> Y tú mismo incluso me enseñaste que 'le' y 'se', ambos, se pueden emplear para mostrar posesión (un aspecto del 'dativo') en..


Los dativos éticos o posesivos no son realidad más  que objetos indirectos con un valor semántico de posesión asignado. En este caso uno dice, mira, en la frase: Se *le* ha manchado la falda, _LE _desempeña la función sintáctica de CI, y además, a estos CI se les llama dativos éticos o posesivos (esto ya para nota de sobresaliente), porque equivalen al posesivo correspondiente: Se ha manchado *su* falda.



NewdestinyX said:


> Y, de nuevo, tengo que discrepar con esto. También discreparían  los gramáticos de la RAE - como Alarcos y Seco. Sé que un par de los  gramáticos más moderno (como Gómez-Torrego) ven cosas como nos las estás  explicando así que supongo que vamos a tener que aceptar que este  argumento mismo es entre los gramáticos también.
> 
> ¿Tienes una definición de 'dativo' de un gramático que podría probar tu argumento - una que explique que 'le/les' jamás pueden ser dativos?


Cada aportación que hago en los foros de WR procuro hacerla teniendo en cuenta principalmente a aquellos estudiantes de lengua extranjera que desean aprender español. Entrar en las sutilezas de la función del dativo en español creo que entorpece más que ayuda. 

La <<función dativa>> aparece en toda la gramática del español, pero los autores varían sus criterios a la hora de explicar su uso atendiendo a criterios tanto semánticos como sintácticos. Algunos, por ejemplo, no distinguen entre al función de dativo y la de complemento indirecto (Gili Gaya), y para otros estas se refieren a funciones claramente diferenciadas (RAE).

Cuando cito la norma: Los pronombres átonos _me, te, se nos _y_ os_ son los únicos que  pueden  desempeñar la función sintáctica de dativo, trato de que el estudiante evite frases como estas, se ve que sin mucho éxito:


			
				iskndarbey said:
			
		

> No entiendo su punto argumento. Igual se puede decir:
> Se le bebe todo de un trago.
> No te le despistes.
> No te le caigas.
> 
> Hasta se puede decir "Le robaron mi billete" (Yo le había dado mi  billete a él pero se le robó.) Si eso no es un pronombre dativo entonces  no tengo la menor idea de lo que significa el término.


«En el habla popular de algunas  regiones,  en Chile con gran frecuencia y en Argentina en grado un poco menor,  encontramos  un curioso empleo de _le_:
_se  me le  cayó = se me cayó_
 Es probable que se trate de una  formación  por analogía con 
_se  le cayó_
 y se halla emparentado con los  vagos  dativos “éticos” que sugieren cierto grado de incumbencia o posesión por  parte  del hablante sobre el asunto de que se trata. Mas no debe confundirse  con el _ le_ dativo ético, ya que, al parecer, carece de un punto definido de  referencia, mientras que el _le_ dativo ético es un verdadero  pronombre  personal referido a una persona determinada
_ castíguesemele_
 El _le_ de que aquí se trata  puede ser  simplemente una añadidura desprovista de significación con objeto de  redondear  rítmicamente la frase y prestarle valor afectivo.
 Argentina:  _ ¡Y quién sabe cuánto tiempo se hubiese quedao ahí como dormido ... si un   redepente no me _le_ da por estornudar!_
  Chile:     _A mí no se me le da na. – Casi se me le  sale un  garabato. – Se me le va la vista. – Se me le cayó el pañuelo. – Se me le  perdió  el sombrero._»
 [Kany, Charles E.: _Sintaxis  hispanoamericana. _Madrid: Gredos, 1976, p. 174-175]


----------



## iskndarbey

Pero eso no tiene absolutamente nada que ver. El 'le' de "Se le bebe todo de un trago" o de "Le robaron mi billete" no es un artefacto del habla popular de Chile con objeto de redondear rítmicamente la frase sino una palabra con muy clara aportación gramatical (quiere decir 'a él', 'a ella' o 'a usted'), y no creo que haya gramático en el mundo que osaría decir que es incorrecto.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

iskndarbey said:


> Pero eso no tiene absolutamente nada que ver. El 'le' de "Se le bebe todo de un trago" o de "Le robaron mi billete" no es un artefacto del habla popular de Chile con objeto de redondear rítmicamente la frase sino una palabra con muy clara aportación gramatical (quiere decir 'a él', 'a ella' o 'a usted'), y no creo que haya gramático en el mundo que osaría decir que es incorrecto.


La cita iba por el: "No te LE caigas".
Respecto a: "LE robaron mi billete", no seré yo quien diga que es incorrecta, y lo que es realmente importante: no habrá gramático cuerdo en el mundo que ose tacharla de incorrecta. Lo que yo digo es que ese LE es un CI.


----------



## iskndarbey

Con "no te le caigas" imaginaba un padre mirando a su hijo en una clase de gimnasía o danza; 'le' se refiere al profesor.

Sigo sin entender la diferencia entre complemento indirecto y dativo.


----------



## iskndarbey

Tampoco entiendo _castíguesemele_ -- ¿por qué 'se'?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

iskndarbey said:


> Con "no te le caigas" imaginaba un padre mirando a su hijo en una clase de gimnasía o danza; 'le' se refiere al profesor.
> 
> Sigo sin entender la diferencia entre complemento indirecto y dativo.


*6. complemento indirecto.* Complemento del verbo que, si es  un nombre o un grupo nominal, va precedido siempre de la preposición _a_  y puede sustituirse o coaparecer con los pronombres átonos de dativo (→ dativo), que en tercera persona  adoptan las formas _le, les _(o _se,_ si el pronombre de  dativo precede a otro de acusativo): _(Le) di el paquete a tu hermano; Le di el paquete; Se lo di_. Según el  significado del verbo al que complementa, puede designar al destinatario  de la acción: _Le  hablé de ti a mi jefe;_  al que resulta beneficiado o perjudicado por ella: _Te he limpiado la casa _o_  Le han roto la bicicleta  a mi hermano;_ al que  experimenta la noción que el verbo denota: _Le cuesta pedir disculpas; _o  a la persona o cosa afectadas positiva o negativamente por las  características de algo: _Los pantalones le están grandes_. 
[RAE-Glosario de términos lingüísticos]
*
dativo.  1.* En latín y otras lenguas, caso de la declinación en que se  expresa el complemento indirecto, es decir, forma que en esas lenguas  adoptan algunos elementos lingüísticos, como el nombre o el pronombre,  para desempeñar dicha función. En español se aplica generalmente al  pronombre personal átono de tercera persona _le(s),_ que procede de  una forma latina de dativo. 
*2.*  También se llama dativo al caso que corresponde a ciertos usos de los  pronombres personales átonos _me, te, le(s) _o_ se, nos, os,_  cuando no están exigidos por el significado del verbo, como en _Se le casa la niña _(sería  igualmente posible y correcta la oración_ Se casa la niña_). Si el  pronombre de dativo concuerda con el sujeto de la oración en estas  construcciones, se suele hablar de _dativo concordado:_ _Juan se comió un_ _pastel;_ _No me creo nada_.
[RAE-Glosario de términos lingüísticos]

«*La función de dativo*, diferente para algunos gramáticos de la de *complemento  indirecto*, y una variante de este complemento para otros, se caracteriza por los  rasgos siguientes:
§ Siempre está desempeñada por un pronombre átono (_me, te, se, nos, os_). Nunca por _le, les_, ni por  sustantivo o grupos nominales.​ § Nunca se duplican con el pronombre personal tónico correspondiente ni con sustantivo alguno.​ § Dichos pronombres no son componentes de un verbo pronominal.​ § Esos pronombres con función de dativo ni se sustituyen por _le, les, lo, la, los, las_ ni se acompañan de  ellos.​§ No es argumento del verbo.​[Gómez Torrego, Leonardo: _Gramática didáctica del español_. Madrid: sm, 2000, p.  308-309]​


----------



## mhp

I am more than a little lost in this thread. Perhaps, it is because I am "dumb blond" with a... 

_Algo se agota a alguien_

  Algo: sujeto
  Agotarse: verbo pronominal intransitivo
  Alguien: complemento indirecto


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:


> I am more than a little lost in this thread. Perhaps, it is because I am "dumb blond" with a...
> 
> _Algo se LE agota a alguien_ [Aquí es obligatoria la coaparición del pronombre átono dado que el complemento indirecto designa, no al destinatario de la acción, sino al  que la experimenta.]
> 
> Algo: sujeto
> Agotarse: verbo pronominal intransitivo
> Alguien: complemento indirecto


Pues eso es lo que digo yo. Que el LE ahí es un CI. Que dejemos, en todo caso, los dativos para frases del estilo:
_
No me creo nada
No te me despistes
Se lo está pensando
Acábatelo todo
_


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

iskndarbey said:


> Tampoco entiendo _castíguesemele_ -- ¿por qué 'se'?


Creo que este SE es una marca de impersonal.
Castíguesele = Que se lo castigue


----------



## iskndarbey

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Creo que este SE es una marca de impersonal.
> Castíguesele = Que se lo castigue



Brilliant! I love it, thanks!


----------



## mhp

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> _Algo se LE agota a alguien_ [Aquí es obligatoria la coaparición del pronombre átono  dado que el complemento indirecto designa, no al destinatario de la  acción, sino al  que la experimenta.]



Sí, tiene mucho sentido que sea obligatorio, igual que "Algo LE gusta a alguien".


----------



## electrifiedblues

"La función de DATIVO siempre está desempeñada por los pronombres personales átonos me, te, se, nos, os. Nunca por los pronombres le y les".

No recuerdo el nombre del usuario que escribió esto, pero debo decir, muy respetuosamente, que es todo un disparate. El pronombre de 3ra persona que cumple "privativamente" la función de dativo es "le"/"les"; la forma "se" sólo lo hace reemplazando a aquélla, por razones fonéticas, cuando coincide con un pronombre en caso objetivo de 3ra persona ("lo", "la", "los", "las") y en algunos verbos reflexos o reflexivos (cuando el pronombre cumple la función de Objeto Indirecto).
Saludos y adiós a esta larga y, según mi opinión, ya algo estéril polémica.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

electrifiedblues said:


> "La función de DATIVO siempre está desempeñada por los pronombres personales átonos me, te, se, nos, os. Nunca por los pronombres le y les".
> 
> No recuerdo el nombre del usuario que escribió esto, pero debo decir, muy respetuosamente, que es todo un disparate. El pronombre de 3ra persona que cumple "privativamente" la función de dativo es "le"/"les"; la forma "se" sólo lo hace reemplazando a aquélla, por razones fonéticas, cuando coincide con un pronombre en caso objetivo de 3ra persona ("lo", "la", "los", "las") y en algunos verbos reflexos o reflexivos (cuando el pronombre cumple la función de Objeto Indirecto).
> Saludos y adiós a esta larga y, según mi opinión, ya algo estéril polémica.


Vamos a ver. Que aquí no se está hablando de la función de complemento indirecto, sino al caso que corresponde a ciertos usos de los pronombres personales  átonos cuando no están  exigidos por el significado del verbo. Si el  pronombre de dativo concuerda con el sujeto de la oración en estas  construcciones, se suele hablar de _dativo concordado._


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> «*La función de dativo*, diferente para algunos gramáticos de la de *complemento indirecto*, y una variante de este complemento para otros, se caracteriza por los rasgos siguientes:
> ---
> §Siempre está desempeñada por un pronombre átono (_me, te, se, nos, os_). Nunca por _le, les_, ni por sustantivo o grupos nominales.​
> [Gómez Torrego, Leonardo: _Gramática didáctica del español_. Madrid: sm, 2000, p. 308-309]​


 
Hola Pedro:

A mi entender también LE puede ser un dativo de interés. Un ejemplo:
_Su hija no le come nada._

¿Qué opinas?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Hola Pedro:
> 
> A mi entender también LE puede ser un dativo de interés. Un ejemplo:
> _Su hija no le come nada._
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?


Opino que es un dativo posesivo Y un complemento indirecto.

¿Por qué? Porque es semánticamente equivalente a:

La hija no _*le*_ come nada = *Su* hija no come nada = (doble énf.) _*Su*_ hija no _*le*_ come nada. 



> *El dativo de interés
> *Existen también otros complementos no argumentales, denominados *dativos de interés* en algunas gramáticas, *que en la actualidad se  suelen considerar también complementos indirectos*. Su significado no incluye la  idea de transmisión de los primeros, pero *se comportan formalmente como CI*  (casi siempre adoptan la forma de pronombre átono _me, te, *le*, se, nos, os,  *les*_ y pueden siempre duplicarse por _a + _pronombre tónico o _a_ +  SN): [A Juan, la hija no le come nada.]
> 
> _Le__ construyó al  médico una casa en Ibiza._
> _Le__ construyó a  él una casa en Ibiza._
> Algunos complementos indirectos expresan idea de posesión. [...]
> _Le__ escayolaron el  brazo _(‘su brazo’).
> _Me__ han sacado una  muela _(‘mi muela’).
> Entran en este grupo los CI de construcción reflexiva como
> _Me__ lavé las manos _(‘mis manos’),
> _Se__ tiñó el pelo _(‘su pelo’),
> _Te__ has afeitado la  barba _(‘tu barba’).
> 
> Tradicionalmente, se han denominado *dativos posesivos [o simpatéticos]*. *Hoy se analizan en la mayoría de las gramáticas como complementos  indirectos*. [...]
> *
> El dativo superfluo, ético o expletivo*
> Muy próximo al complemento indirecto está el denominado _dativo superfluo _(_ético_ o _expletivo_):
> _Me_[CI] _recorrí todas las calles de la ciudad _[CD]
> _Se_[dativo superfluo] _tomó un café _[CD]
> _Me_[dativo superfluo] _mimas mucho al niño_  [CD]
> Se llaman _superfluos_ porque pueden fácilmente suprimirse sin que apenas se pierda información  (_Recorrí todas las calles de la ciudad, Tomó un café, Mimas mucho al niño_).  [...]
> El dativo superfluo, *a diferencia del CI, no constituye una función sintáctica del  verbo. Aporta énfasis, expresividad*. [...] Puede aparecer junto a un CI en la  misma oración:
> _Me_[dativo superfluo] _le_ [CI] _dais muchos  caprichos_ [CD].»
> 
> [Gómez Manzano, Pilar / Cuesta Martínez, Paloma / García-Page Sánchez, Mario / Estévez Rodríguez, Ángeles: _Ejercicios de gramática y de expresión. Con  nociones teóricas. _Madrid: Editorial Centro de Estudios Ramón Areces, 2006,  p. 88-89, 93 y 95]


Durante todo este hilo, *cuando me he referido a la función de dativo lo he hecho refiriéndome al dativo* que estos autores denominan *superfluo o expletivo* (denominación poco afortunada, dicho sea de paso*), porque el resto, para mí, son simple y llanamente complementos indirectos y porque trato de  tener en cuenta a aquellos estudiantes de lengua  extranjera que desean aprender español: Ya que estudiamos una nueva categoría gramatical (la de dativo) por lo menos que no entre en colisión con la de complemento indirecto. Que podamos distinguirlas en aras de la claridad y la didáctica, ¿no? El resto de interpretaciones creo que entorpecen más que ayudan.

(*) Poco afortunada porque no es cierto que estos dativos sean siempre superfluos, expletivos o pleonásticos (que uno los pueda quitar sin más). Por ejemplo:

ME (dativo) gano la vida como pintor => Gano la vida como pintor.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Opino que es un dativo posesivo Y un complemento indirecto.


But the majority of grammarians consider them 'datives' of possession. The notion of an indirecto object being 'possessive' is pretty new to the grammar world in Spanish or any language. The very core of the definition of an indirect object (CI) is that it is the 'beneficiary'(fortunate or unfortunate) of the action of the verb. Possession, isn't semantically coherent with 'beneficiary'. So people who believe as you do, Pedro, are making a 'big stretch' to make this 'limited' definition of the dative work. I am intrigued by the article you sent me that explains why some grammarians want to make a 'clean/hard' distinction between indirect objects and datives. But I'm afraid there's just too much grammatical precedent about indirect complements and datives through the decades to try and oversimplify it by making a hard distinction between the two. A "dative" and the "function of a dative" becomes an artificial distinction for me.

I too have asked you many questions over the years as to the differences between a dativo de interés, which can include le/les, and a dativo de énfasis (superfluo). It seems that dativos de interés can include 'le/les' but dativos de énfasis, only 'se' in the 3rd person. I too long for the 'simple' definition you are trying to put forth. But there is no logic in considering 'possession' and an 'indirect complement' (CI). It's just not logical. 


> (*) Poco afortunada porque no es cierto que estos dativos sean siempre superfluos, expletivos o pleonásticos (que uno los pueda quitar sin más). Por ejemplo:
> 
> ME (dativo) gano la vida como pintor => Gano la vida como pintor.


Yes. This is another huge problem. Also in the SE of total consumption -- al suprimirse el dativo - el significado cambia mucho.

_Mi tío se comió la pizza._ = Él comió 'toda' la pizza.
_Mi tío comió la pizza._ = Él sencillamente la comió. No sabemos cuánto de ella se comió. 

Es este caso -- es supuestamente un dativo superfluo y lo denominan así los gramáticos -- pero no es superfluo semanticamente para nada. ¿De acuerdo?

_---Y tenías toda la razón, hace muchos mensajes, cuando me corregiste en lo de 'se' sí poder ser CI con verbos reflexivos inherente como lavarse, ducharse, etc. Me equivoqué cuando dije que 'se' nunca puede ser CI. Lo siento. -----_


----------



## elianecanspeak

NewdestinyX said:


> ]
> _Mi maestra me corrigió el cuaderno_.
> --(That 'me' can't be removed because it's showing 'possession' of the 'cuaderno' = Dative of Possession._Mi maestra *me* corrigió *el* cuaderno_ =_ Mi maestra corrigió *mi* cuaderno._​In English (and other languages) you that 'me' does translate to a possessive pronoun --
> My teacher corrected *my* workbook.)



Why do you not translate this as "My teacher corrected the (or my) notebook *for me*?


----------



## NewdestinyX

elianecanspeak said:


> Why do you not translate this as "My teacher corrected the (or my) notebook *for me*?


Because that's not what it means. Sorry to be so direct..  It's a commonly poorly taught thing in most Spanish grammar books that 'me, te, le, nos, os, les' can mean 'to' or '*for*' me, you, etc.. Though the Spanish indirect object can at times be translated to English as other preposition than 'to'.. like in..

Me compró algo = He bought something 'from'/'off' me.
Me sonrió = He smiled 'at' me. 

--though these other prepositions are possible 'for' is actually almost 'never' one of the prepositions in English it translates to. "Para" is used for that.

I remember for many years making that mistake until a very educated native speaker told me that our English authored Spanish Grammar books are just plain 'wrong' on that one.

So:
_Mi maestra corrigió el cuaderno para mí_. = My teacher corrected the workbook for me.
_Mi maestra *me* corrigió el cuaderno para mí._ = My teacher corrected *my*  workbook for me. _(rarer usage)_
_Mi maestra corrigió *mi* cuaderno para mí._ = My teacher corrected *my*  workbook for me.
_Mi maestra *me* corrigió el cuaderno (*a mí*)_. = My teacher corrected *my*  workbook. (_me_ = dative/indirect object* of possession)_ [* the debate in this thread is about this distinction]_

My native friend did mention a few verbs where the use of the indirect object pronoun would translate to 'for' -- but I remember it being like 2 verbs.. And I'm sorry but I don't remember them. So just relearn the concept that in 98% of the cases the indirect object pronoun translates to 'to' me, you, etc.. and here are some other pronouns from my course that it can translate to:*Me*_ tomó prestado el coche. ___   _[_tomarle prestado a _=to borrow _from _someone]       _____He borrowed the car *from* *me*.
 _No* les*__ quitaremos nada. ______[_quitarle a alguien _=to take away _from _someone]        _____We won’t take away anything *from* *them*.
 *Nos*_ confía muchas cosas.    ______[_confiarle a alguien _=to entrust someone_ with_]        _____She entrusts *us with* many things.
 *Le*_ solían tener envidia.______   [_tenerle envidia a... _=to be envious _of _someone]       _____They were usually envious *of* *her*.
 _Creo que* te*__ ha sonreído__. ______[_sonreírle a alguien _=to smile _at _someone]_____I think she smiled *at you*.​


----------



## electrifiedblues

*El dativo de interés*"Existen también otros complementos no argumentales, denominados *dativos de interés* en algunas gramáticas, *que en la actualidad se suelen considerar también complementos indirectos*. Su significado no incluye la idea de transmisión de los primeros, pero *se comportan formalmente como CI* (casi siempre adoptan la forma de pronombre átono _me, te, *le*, se, nos, os, *les*_ y pueden siempre duplicarse por _a + _pronombre tónico o _a_ + SN): [A Juan, la hija no le come nada.]"


Carlos: no entiendo que ahora contradigas (e incluso hagas una cita de autoridad para subrayarlo) precisamente lo que antes afirmaste con tanta vehemencia, esto es, según tus palabras previas, que los pronombres LE/LES nunca cumplen las funciones de Dativo. 
Sí puedo entender que vos, de acuerdo a tus criterios y conocimientos, no aceptes la especificidad de la categoría de "dativo de interés" y que la incluyas sin más en la función de Objeto Indirecto, pero tu afán de "simplificar" las cosas para hacerlas más accesibles a los estudiantes extranjeros no puede pasar por alto una categoría establecida que, según mi opinión, tiene un relevante estatus propio que merece un análisis diferenciado respecto a la función de OI. Quiero decir: desde hace mucho tiempo se cuenta el llamado "dativo de interés" entre los usos del Dativo: ¿puedes decretar su exclusión? En todo caso, sí puedes explicar por qué tú no lo considerarías así.
Por otro lado, yo sí creo que hay una diferencia semántica (que no es una distinción de "trazo fino") entre:
Juan me (o "le") escribe una carta.
y
El chico no me (o "le") come. 

Me parece que decir que el llamado "dativo de interés" no es un caso de Dativo es "embarrar la cancha" y, por otro lado, caer en lo que justamente quieres evitar: causar confusión.

Un saludo desde el sur.


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Opino que es un dativo posesivo Y un complemento indirecto.
> 
> ¿Por qué? Porque es semánticamente equivalente a:
> 
> La hija no _*le*_ come nada = *Su* hija no come nada = (doble énf.) _*Su*_ hija no _*le*_ come nada.


 
Hola Pedro:

Te agradezco mucho la aclaración. Creo que el pronombre LE/LES siempre es un complemento indirecto (si no consideramos el leísmo). 

Otro ejemplo: 
_Se le casa la hija mañana (His/her daugther gets married tomorrow)_

En mi opinión LE es un "dativo posesivo" (sintácticamente = complemento indirecto).

Me gustaría saber tu opinión.  

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> _Se le casa la hija mañana (His/her daugther gets married tomorrow)_
> 
> En mi opinión LE es un "dativo posesivo" (sintácticamente = complemento indirecto).
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?


Si eso es posible, estamos acordando, entonces, que podemos añadir 'a él'?
_Se le casa la hija mañana *a él*._  ¿?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

electrifiedblues said:


> *El dativo de interés*"Existen también otros complementos no argumentales, denominados *dativos de interés* en algunas gramáticas, *que en la actualidad se suelen considerar también complementos indirectos*. Su significado no incluye la idea de transmisión de los primeros, pero *se comportan formalmente como CI* (casi siempre adoptan la forma de pronombre átono _me, te, *le*, se, nos, os, *les*_ y pueden siempre duplicarse por _a + _pronombre tónico o _a_ + SN): [A Juan, la hija no le come nada.]"
> 
> 
> Carlos Pedro: no entiendo que ahora contradigas (e incluso hagas una cita de autoridad para subrayarlo) precisamente lo que antes afirmaste con tanta vehemencia, esto es, según tus palabras previas, que los pronombres LE/LES nunca cumplen las funciones de Dativo _[expletivo]_.


Durante todo este hilo, *cuando me he referido a la función de dativo  lo he hecho refiriéndome al dativo* que algunos autores denominan *superfluo  o expletivo. *En el caso que nos ocupa opino que LE es un dativo posesivo Y, además, un complemento indirecto. Lo peligroso es no considerarlo CI porque sea dativo. Eso sí que es "embarrar la cancha" y "causar confusión".



electrifiedblues said:


> ... "simplificar" las cosas para hacerlas más accesibles a los estudiantes extranjeros no puede pasar por alto una categoría establecida que, según mi opinión, tiene un relevante estatus propio que merece un análisis diferenciado respecto a la función de OI.


Nada de simplificar, no señor. Por supuesto que estos dativos (posesivos) tienen una categoría propia y relevante, pero el *valor *que aportan es *semántico*. En cuanto a su función *son CI*.

Sin duda, hay casos en los que la distinción entre CI y dativo no está clara.


> No están claros los límites entre algunos tipos de dativos y el complemento indirecto.  Así, en una oración como
> _Ciérrenme la puerta, que hay corriente_
> se dice lo mismo que con la oración
> _Cierren la puerta_,
> pero se pone de relieve el hecho de que el hablante se ve afectado. Además, no es  posible la duplicación:
> _*Ciérrenme a mí la puerta_
> (esta oración significaría otra cosa).
> Sin embargo, en otra oración aparentemente igual pero con el pronombre en tercera  persona es posible la duplicación:
> _Ciérrenle a él la puerta._
> Pero en este caso el significado puede ser el de ‘no lo dejen entrar’. Por tanto, los  pronombres respectivos _me_ y _le_ no siempre son en estos casos equifuncionales, aunque pudiera parecerlo.
> [Gómez Torrego, Leonardo: _Gramática didáctica del español_. Madrid: sm, 2000, p.  308-309]





Pitt said:


> Te agradezco mucho la aclaración. Creo que el pronombre LE/LES siempre es un complemento indirecto (si no consideramos el leísmo).
> 
> Otro ejemplo:
> _Se le casa la hija mañana (His/her daugther gets married tomorrow)_
> 
> En mi opinión LE es un "dativo posesivo" (sintácticamente = complemento indirecto).
> 
> Me gustaría saber tu opinión.


Mi opinión es exactamente igual que la tuya: Que los pronombres LE/LES siempre son complementos indirectos (si no  consideramos el leísmo), y que en la frase del ejemplo LE, en cuanto a su significado, es un "dativo posesivo". Sintácticamente desempeña la función de complemento indirecto.

Gracias a ti Pitt. Me siento comprendido .


NewdestinyX said:


> Si eso es posible, estamos acordando, entonces, que podemos añadir 'a él'?
> _Se le casa la hija mañana *a él*._  ¿?


Sí, podemos. La frase es gramatical.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Durante todo este hilo, *cuando me he referido a la función de dativo  lo he hecho refiriéndome al dativo* que algunos autores denominan *superfluo  o expletivo. *En el caso que nos ocupa opino que LE es un dativo posesivo Y, además, un complemento indirecto. Lo peligroso es no considerarlo CI porque sea dativo. Eso sí que es "embarrar la cancha" y "causar confusión".
> 
> 
> 
> No causa confusión para nada si se deja que CIos sean dativos lo cual, como he dicho durante todo el hilo, es que la inmensa mayoría de los gramáticos dicen. Lo más fácil es dejar que me, te, le, se, nos, os, les 'todos' puedan ser dativos _*y*_ CIos - dependiendo de lo que le haga falta a la oración sintacticamente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nada de simplificar, no señor. Por supuesto que estos dativos (posesivos) tienen una categoría propia y relevante, pero el *valor *que aportan es *semántico*. En cuanto a su función *son CI*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solo porque tenemos que ponerlos en un categoría sintáctica que deja que se dupliquen con pronombres tónicos (a él, a ti, etc).. ¿Verdad? "La necesidad aquí es solo por el deseo para evitar excepciones a una norma -- realmente -- ¿verdad? Dativos posesivos no tienen en común, 'gramaticalmente', ni una cosa semejante a otros CI'os pero para evitar excepciones tendríamos que 'hacer' esta distinción severa y casi artificial. ¿? Eso es mi opinión. Aunque ahora yo entienda tu argumento Pedro.. No puedo concordar con el autor de aquel artículo que me enviaste ni con Torrego. Concuerdo, más bien, con Gaya y Seco y Alarcos en cuanto a todos los CI'os ser dativos pero no todos los dativos ser CI'os (o algo así).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sin duda, hay casos en los que la distinción entre CI y dativo no está clara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y por eso -- opino que es más confuso entenderlo en 'la manera nueva' (la tuya).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mi opinión es exactamente igual que la tuya: Que los pronombres LE/LES siempre son complementos indirectos (si no  consideramos el leísmo), y que en la frase del ejemplo LE, en cuanto a su significado, es un "dativo posesivo". Sintácticamente desempeña la función de complemento indirecto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solo para "construir una pared" entre los usos sintácticos de pronombres que pueden duplicar con pronombres tónicos y los que no pueden. ¿verdad?
Click to expand...


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Mi opinión es exactamente igual que la tuya: Que los pronombres LE/LES siempre son complementos indirectos (si no consideramos el leísmo), y que en la frase del ejemplo LE, en cuanto a su significado, es un "dativo posesivo". Sintácticamente desempeña la función de complemento indirecto.
> 
> Gracias a ti Pitt. Me siento comprendido .


 
Pedro, te agradezco mucho la aclaración. Ahora entiendo que para el "dativo ético" no se usan los pronombres LE/LES.

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Pedro, te agradezco mucho la aclaración. Ahora entiendo que para el "dativo ético" no se usan los pronombres LE/LES.
> 
> Saludos


Y con esto, también, concuerdo completamente.  Los dativos éticos solo pueden ser 'me, te, se, nos, os, se'.
Y al quitárselos a la oración no hay cambio de sentido alguno.

Pero sigo preguntándome qué tipo de dativos son 'me, te, se, nos, os, se' en oraciones como 'Me comé la pizza'
en cual caso, al quitar el 'me', el sentido sí cambia. (Algunos libros de la gramática nombran este uso un dativo
de "Consunción Total". Pero Pedro ha mantenido que un dativo "verdadero", al ser quitado, no cambia el sentido.)


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No causa confusión para nada si se deja que CIos sean dativos lo cual, como he dicho durante todo el hilo, es que la inmensa mayoría de los gramáticos dicen. Lo más fácil es dejar que me, te, le, se, nos, os, les 'todos' puedan ser dativos _*y*_ CIos - dependiendo de lo que le haga falta a la oración sintacticamente.
> 
> 
> Solo porque tenemos que ponerlos en un categoría sintáctica que deja que se dupliquen con pronombres tónicos (a él, a ti, etc).. ¿Verdad? "La necesidad aquí es solo por el deseo para evitar excepciones a una norma -- realmente -- ¿verdad? Dativos posesivos no tienen en común, 'gramaticalmente', ni una cosa semejante a otros CI'os pero para evitar excepciones tendríamos que 'hacer' esta distinción severa y casi artificial. ¿? Eso es mi opinión. Aunque ahora yo entienda tu argumento Pedro.. No puedo concordar con el autor de aquel artículo que me enviaste ni con Torrego. Concuerdo, más bien, con Gaya y Seco y Alarcos en cuanto a todos los CI'os ser dativos pero no todos los dativos ser CI'os (o algo así).
> 
> Y por eso -- opino que es más confuso entenderlo en 'la manera nueva' (la tuya).
> 
> Solo para "construir una pared" entre los usos sintácticos de pronombres que pueden duplicar con pronombres tónicos y los que no pueden. ¿verdad?
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que por fin nos entendemos aunque no estemos de acuerdo. Básicamente, para mí, si el pronombre dativo admite duplicación del tónico correspondiente es claramente un CI _(Me duele la cabeza)_. Reservo la denominación de _dativo _para aquellos casos en los que el pronombre no desempeña la función de CI_ (Me gano la vida)_. Sencillo, útil y práctico.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Pedro, te agradezco mucho la aclaración. Ahora entiendo que para el "dativo ético" no se usan los pronombres LE/LES.
> 
> Saludos


_Efectiviwonder_ (coloq. Efectivamente).


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Y con esto, también, concuerdo completamente.  Los dativos éticos solo pueden ser 'me, te, se, nos, os, se'.
> Y al quitárselos a la oración no hay cambio de sentido alguno.
> 
> Pero sigo preguntándome qué tipo de dativos son 'me, te, se, nos, os, se' en oraciones como 'Me comí la pizza'
> en cual caso, al quitar el 'me', el sentido sí cambia. (Algunos libros de la gramática nombran  denominan a este uso como un dativo de "Consunción Total". Pero Pedro ha mantenido que un dativo "verdadero", al ser quitado, no cambia el sentido.)


Hombre, el sentido cambia. El pronombre aporta un matiz, si no, no se utilizaría...

_No te me manches_ consustancialmente es la misma que _No te manches_, pero la primera revela un interés emotivo por parte del hablante que en la segunda, salvo que lo aporte la entonación, no existe.

_Me comí la pizza. _

_ME_ es un dativo emotivo, de interés, enfático. Añade un matiz aspectual al verbo, en este caso el consumo total.

_Comí la pizza.

_No te vayas a creer que significa que dejó algo de la pizza sin comer; no lo enfatiza, pero lo normal es que se la comiera entera. El artículo LA/UNA cuantifica lo que comiste. Otra cosa sería:

_Comí pizza_.
(De hecho: ME comí pizza).

Así que no hay tantas diferencias entre un ME (No te ME manches) y el otro (ME comí la pizza).


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Básicamente, para mí, si el pronombre dativo admite duplicación del tónico correspondiente es claramente un CI _(Me duele la cabeza)_. Reservo la denominación de _dativo _para aquellos casos en los que el pronombre no desempeña la función de CI_ (Me gano la vida)_. Sencillo, útil y práctico.


 
Según tu definición (muy útil para mí ) el llamado "dativo posesivo" no es un "dativo" en sentido estricto sino un complemento indirecto, ya que es posible la duplicación. Ejemplos: 

_Se le murió la madre [a él, a ella] > Se murió su madre._
_Se me murió la madre [a mí] > Se murió mi madre._

¿Qué opinas?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Según tu definición (muy útil para mí ), el llamado "dativo posesivo" no es un "dativo" en sentido estricto, sino un complemento indirecto, ya que es posible la duplicación. Ejemplos:
> 
> _Se le murió la madre [a él, a ella] > Se murió su madre._
> _Se me murió la madre [a mí] > Se murió mi madre._
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?


Esto es exactamente lo que quiero decir Pitt. Sólo debo aclarar, que la definición no es _mía_, sino que está respaldada por las gramáticas modernas. 

No obstante, este asunto de los dativos es siempre un peligroso campo de minas: No sabe uno bien dónde poner el pie.
_
María SE dejó el paraguas en el tren ≠ María dejo SU paraguas en el tren_
_María SE DEJÓ el paraguas en el tren = Maria LEFT her(1) umbrella in the train_
_(1)Her _se deduce del contexto. Literalmente: _Maria LEFT THE umbrella in the train_
_María DEJÓ su paraguas en el tren = Maria LEFT VOLUNTARILY her umbrella in the train_

En este caso el SE cambia el aspecto del verbo, matizando su significado: _Dejarse el paraguas_ equivale a _dejarlo olvidado_. 
________________________

_Juan SE olvidó la cartera en casa _

Aquí olvidar se está usando como transitivo, con sujeto de persona (Juan) y un complemento directo que expresa lo olvidado (la cartera).
  Este SE es un dativo con carácter expletivo (lo podemos quitar) sin que varíe el sentido fundamental de la frase:
_
Juan SE olvidó la cartera en casa ≈ Juan olvidó la cartera en casa _

Podríamos vernos tentados a decir que es un dativo posesivo, pero nos equivocaríamos, porque aquí la duplicación con el pronombre átono correspondiente no es posible. SE no es, por tanto, un CI.
_
Juan SE olvidó a sí mismo la cartera en casa_

Para mí este SE es un dativo de puro derecho. Compárese con:
_
Juan SE olvidó de la cartera en casa_

Aquí olvidar se está usando como intransitivo pronominal, con sujeto de persona (Juan) y un complemento introducido por _de,_ que expresa lo olvidado (la cartera).
  SE forma parte del verbo olvidarse (_de_ algo o alguien). Además, la frase ha cambiado por completo su significado (¡qué divertido!):
_
Juan SE olvidó la cartera en casa = Juan left his wallet at home_
_Juan SE olvidó de la cartera en casa = Being at home, Juan forgot about his wallet_

Y comparémoslo también con:
_
A Juan SE le olvidó la cartera en casa_

Aquí olvidar se está usando como intransitivo pronominal, en la que el sujeto es lo olvidado (la cartera) y la persona que olvida se expresa mediante un complemento indirecto (a Juan).
  SE forma parte del verbo _olvidársele _algo a alguien.  Además, la frase recupera su significado original:
_
A Juan SE le olvidó la cartera en casa = Juan left his wallet at home_

__________________

Por último, veamos dónde encaja el dativo posesivo en este contexto. Ya hemos visto que el SE de _Juan SE olvidó la cartera en casa, _es un dativo y no es CI. Pero, ¿y en las siguientes oraciones?:

_Juan se ME ha olvidado la cartera en casa 
  Juan se TE ha olvidado la cartera en casa 
  Juan se LE ha olvidado la cartera en casa 
_ 
Todas son frases muy coloquiales, confusas y artificiosas . No son  recomendables y nadie habla así, pero nos servirán de experimento  ilustrativo. No son recomendables, entre otras razones, por lo  siguiente:

_Juan se ME ha olvidado la cartera en casa ≠ Juan, se me ha olvidado la cartera en casa
__   Juan se me ha olvidado la cartera en casa ≈ __Juan has left his wallet at home (and that affect me) , or __Juan has left my wallet at home_(*)​_   Juan, se me ha olvidado la cartera en casa = Juan, I have left my wallet at home_​_Juan se LE ha olvidado la cartera en casa ≠ A Juan se LE ha olvidado la cartera en casa
__   Juan se LE ha olvidado la cartera en casa ≈ Juan has left other’s wallet at home_​_   A Juan se LE ha olvidado la cartera en casa = Juan has left his own wallet at home

_​Todo depende de quién consideremos que es el propietario de la cartera. Lo más normal es considerarlos dativos de interés (OPCIÓN 1):
_
OPCIÓN 1
__Juan se ME ha olvidado la cartera en casa __ ≈ Juan se ha olvidado la cartera en casa_

La cartera es de Juan, pero yo estoy afectado por la pérdida. ME es un dativo de interés.​_OPCIÓN 2__Juan ME ha olvidado la cartera en casa = Juan ha olvidado MI cartera en casa_
La cartera es mía_. _ME es un dativo posesivo y CI.​(*)_ Podríamos forzar aún más las cosas y decir:_​_Juan SE ME ha olvidado la cartera en casa = Juan SE ha olvidado MI cartera  en casa_

_ME seguiría siendo un dativo posesivo y CI, pero esta frase en la mente del hablante es muy difícil distinguirla de: __Juan, SE ME ha olvidado la cartera en casa = Juan, I have left my wallet at home.

_​¿Qué ocurre con LE? Tachán.... QUE SOLO ES POSIBLE LA OPCIÓN 2_   Juan se LE ha olvidado (a otra persona) la cartera en casa ≈ Juan has left *another’s*  wallet at home_​No es posible quitar LE y que la frase solo cambie de matiz...¡La frase *cambia de significado*!

_   Juan se ha olvidado la cartera en casa = Juan has left *his*  wallet at home_
​Esta es la razón de que LE siempre desempeñe función de CI y no pueda ser nunca un dativo emotivo (expletivo, superfluo, prescindible, ético o de interés) y de que pueda duplicarse con un tónico.

Un saludo,

Pedro


----------



## Vikingo

Pedro: 

¡Muchas gracias por tus explicaciones tan lógicas y esclarecedoras! Tu definición (y la de las gramáticas modernas..) del dativo me parece la más práctica.

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro,
One of the best explanations of the different syntactic roles of the various roles of the pronouns that I've ever read. Excellent post!. 

I still align myself more with the traditional grammarians with regard to the definition of a 'dative'. But you have made your case (argumento) well and there is good logical precedent behind this 'new view' of the dative. 

This post will serve to help other students. I will translate your post to English later today for the students watching that aren't fluent yet.

Good work, sir!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

He ampliado el post #62 para que cubra todos los casos... Los hilos con Grant son realmente agotadores .

Aún así el tema es muy complicado y nos está llevando al límite... No descarto que haya podido decir alguna sandez sin querer .


----------



## Pitt

Hola Pedro:

Una vez más te agradezco mucho todas las excelentes explicaciones.

Saludos


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Hola Pedro:
> 
> Una vez más te agradezco mucho todas las excelentes explicaciones.
> 
> Saludos


Gracias a ti Pitt.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> No es posible quitar LE y que la frase solo cambie de matiz...¡La frase *cambia de significado*!


This was the point I was making earlier about Total Consumption SE. When you remove the dative from Me comé la pizza -- the 'significado' changes -- not just a 'matiz' (nuance). This is where the modern grammarian's model starts to break down for me as well.


> Esta es la razón de que LE siempre desempeñe función de CI y no pueda ser nunca un dativo emotivo (expletivo, superfluo, prescindible, ético o de interés) y de que pueda duplicarse con un tónico.


That is, of course, if you accept that the definition of 'dativo' is that "no puede duplicarse con un pronombre tónico"  

Another superb explanation, Pedro, in making your case for the 'distinct' separation between CI and Dativo. You've made your case well. I believe it creates more problems than it solves because throughout your explanation you've had to keep reiterating that 'Davito posesivo' NO es dativo sino CI. That is 'very' confusing to a student. 

But your last explanation there as to why 'LE' could only mean 'another's' when being used possessively is a nice point (argumento). 

In the end -- I believe there are couple ways of looking at this with regard to the syntax itself. But you have explained well how these datives and CI are translated to English from the Spanish speaking mind and that's what's really important in the end!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> No obstante, este asunto de los dativos es siempre un peligroso campo de minas: No sabe uno bien dónde poner el pie.
> 
> _María SE dejó el paraguas en el tren ≠ María dejo SU paraguas en el tren_
> _María SE DEJÓ el paraguas en el tren = Maria LEFT her(1) umbrella in the train_
> _(1)Her _se deduce del contexto. Literalmente: _Maria LEFT THE umbrella in the train_
> _María DEJÓ su paraguas en el tren = Maria LEFT VOLUNTARILY her umbrella in the train_
> 
> En este caso el SE cambia el aspecto del verbo, matizando su significado: _Dejarse el paraguas_ equivale a _dejarlo olvidado_.


 
Otra vez tu ejemplo:
_María se dejó el paraguas en el tren. _

Con otras palabras: SE es un "dativo necesario"  (dejarse = olvidar, dejar = con intención), no es un complemento indirecto, tampoco es un componente del verbo pronominal intransitivo "dejarse"_._

Otro ejemplo con un "dativo necesario":
_Juan se gana la vida como puede. _
No es posible: *_Juan gana la vida como puede._

Me gustaría saber tu opinión.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Otra vez tu ejemplo:
> _María se dejó el paraguas en el tren. _
> 
> Con otras palabras: SE es un "dativo necesario"  (dejarse = olvidar, dejar = con intención), no es un complemento indirecto, tampoco es un componente del verbo pronominal intransitivo "dejarse"_._
> 
> Otro ejemplo con un "dativo necesario":
> _Juan se gana la vida como puede. _
> No es posible: *_Juan gana la vida como puede._
> 
> Me gustaría saber tu opinión.


Un dativo "necesario" -- qué bien nombre. Es posible que este denominación también acepte 'consumo total'. Porque -- en mi opinión.. el dativo en 'consumo total' es 'necesario'. Sin él - el significado cambia.

Y en cuanto a 'dejar' -- mirad el dico para 'dejar' y la definiciones para transitivo y 'pronominal' y "U.t.c.prnl" que son de interés en nuestro uso.



> *dejar**.* (Del ant. _lejar,_ y  este del lat. _laxāre_,  aflojar, infl. por  _dar_).
> *5.     * tr. Desamparar, abandonar.
> 
> * 14.     *  tr. Abandonar, no proseguir una actividad. U. t. c. prnl.
> 
> *  21.     * prnl. *entregarse*      (‖ ponerse en manos de alguien o algo). _Dejarse al abrigo de la fortuna, de los vientos._
> * 22.     *  prnl. Abandonarse, descuidarse por desánimo o pereza.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Just one correction to your English there, Pedro.


I've just corrected my post, Grant. Thank you. 


NewdestinyX said:


> This was the point I was making earlier about Total Consumption SE. When you remove the dative from Me comí la pizza -- the 'significado' changes -- not just a 'matiz' (nuance). This is where the modern grammarian's model starts to break down for me as well.


Insisto: La diferencia entre ME comí la pizza y comí la pizza es de matiz, porque la segunda no significa en absoluto que te la dejaras a medias, más bien al contrario.


NewdestinyX said:


> That is, of course, if you accept that the definition of 'dativo' is that "no puede duplicarse con un pronombre tónico"


Yes, of course.


> ...throughout your explanation you've had to keep reiterating that 'Davito posesivo' NO es dativo sino CI. That is 'very' confusing to a student.


Well, you don't necesarily have to teach your students the possesive dative. You just have to teach them what an IO is and what a dative is, don't you?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Otra vez tu ejemplo:
> _María se dejó el paraguas en el tren. _
> 
> Con otras palabras: SE es un "dativo necesario"  (dejarse = olvidar, dejar = con intención), no es un complemento indirecto, tampoco es un componente del verbo pronominal intransitivo "dejarse"_._
> 
> Otro ejemplo con un "dativo necesario":
> _Juan se gana la vida como puede. _
> No es posible: *_Juan gana la vida como puede._
> 
> Me gustaría saber tu opinión.


El SE de dejarse es componente pronominal del verbo transitivo _dejarse_, distinto del verbo _dejar. _Es un dativo (no desempeña función alguna en la frase, sino que dota de significado al verbo). Es necesario, porque si se elimina, la frase cambia su significado. De todas formas, parece que es un caso distinto al de _Juan SE gana la vida como puede, _en el sentido de que _María deja el paraguas en el tren_ es una frase perfectamente gramatical, mientras que _Juan gana la vida como puede _no lo es.


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> El SE de dejarse es componente pronominal del verbo transitivo _dejarse_, distinto del verbo _dejar. _Es un dativo (no desempeña función alguna en la frase, sino que dota de significado al verbo). Es necesario, porque si se elimina, la frase cambia su significado. De todas formas, parece que es un caso distinto al de _Juan SE gana la vida como puede, _en el sentido de que _María deja el paraguas en el tren_ es una frase perfectamente gramatical, mientras que _Juan gana la vida como puede _no lo es.


 
Con el significado "olvidar" creo que es incorrecto:
_María dejó el paraguas en el tren. _

Pero es correcto:
_María se dejó el paraguas en el tren._

¿Es verdad?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> I've just corrected my post, Grant. Thank you.
> Insisto: La diferencia entre ME comí la pizza y comí la pizza es de matiz, porque la segunda no significa en absoluto que te la dejaras a medias, más bien al contrario.


Perhaps we have different definitions of 'significado'(meaning) and 'matiz'(nuance), Pedro. When a 'nuance' changes -- the essential meaning of the sentence does not change. We agree there. But in the example of 'me comí la pizza' the essential communication/meaning seems entirely different than "comí la pizza". Ninguna persona usaría uno intercambiablemente con el otro.

Cuando hay una diferencia de _matiz_ entro los dos- son completamente intercambiablemente dependiendo sencillamente de una diferencia en 'emoción' o énfasis, etc, que se puede transmitir. En los ejemplos denominado: Consumo Total, me hay una diferencia de 'comunicación' y 'significado'. Y me resulta interesante que mis otros amigos de España con los que charlo sobre la gramática están de acuerdo conmigo en ese asunto - aunque tú y yo hablamos más técnicamente sobre la gramática que hablo con ellos y confío en nuestras conclusiones más. De verdad lo que aprendemos en esta discusión es 'super útil'!!! Incluso a pesar de nuestros 'desacuerdos' en algunas minusias. 

_Me gané un premio/Gané un premio_ --  (a mí me es) una diferencia de matiz
_Me comí la pizza que ofrecían./Comí la pizza que ofrecían._ -- (a mí me es) una diferencia de 'comunicación y significado'.
_Me aprendí los detalles del plan/Aprendí los detalles del plan._ - (a mí me es) una diferencia de 'comunicación y significado'.

But we can agree to disagree on this point, Pedro. It just shows that whenever we try to build a system to make things 'fit perfectly' into that system (lo cual intento hacer *muchas* veces!! como ya sabes) there are still exceptions to every rule/system.

Pero dime -- los gramáticos que leo tienen una categoría que se denomina: el SE (me, te, nos, os) de Matización. ¿Podría ser que.. en la mente del hispanohablante la diferencia entre 'comer' y 'comerse' (al refiriéndose a consumo total) es sencillamente el mismo tipo de matización que ocurre con 'salir y salirse', dormir y dormirse', etc..? ¿Otro 'pronominalización'? ¿O insistirías en que 'se', con comer, sigue siendo un dativo verdadero - que no crea un 'diferente verbo' con un aspecto diferente? Me doy cuenta de que hasta un cierto punto estas "denominaciones" son solo un ejercicio académico. Pero tenía que preguntar. 


> Well, you don't necesarily have to teach your students the possesive dative. You just have to teach them what an IO is and what a dative is, don't you?


No. That's precisely the point. In English an indirect object can never show possession. We must explain the concept in terms of a 'possessive ----- something'. You will find it ironic -- given my arguments here - but in my course I 'do' include the possessive dative in the section called : The 'Expanded' role of the Spanish "_Indirect Object_".. .. But I also include 'Interest Datives' in this section which by your definition should be included with the various roles of me, te, se, nos, os, se -- the reflexive pronouns.

Una cosita más:
¿He concluido correctamente que cuando se usa 'le' en situaciones donde la persona del verbo es 3ra persona y la función de 'le' es '_caso_ dativo' -- es que ese 'le' solo puede entenderse como 'otra persona' que el sujeto del verbo?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Con el significado "olvidar" creo que es incorrecto:
> _María dejó el paraguas en el tren. _
> 
> Pero es correcto:
> _María se dejó el paraguas en el tren._
> 
> ¿Es verdad?


En un hilo en mi foro justo charlábamos de esta diferencia. Según el diccionario de la RAE y de Oxford Español - sí hay diferencia entre 'dejar' y 'dejarse' en cuanto a una cosa ser abandonado. Pero es más como la diferencia entre 'olvidar' y 'olvidársele' donde la diferencia es entre 'sin querer' o realizar nuestra parte en un accidente. 

Las oraciones en mi foro eran:
De un mensaje de teléfono de una amiga de Gabriella---
"Se ha dejado (usted) sus gafas en mi casa.  Se las llevaré el lunes a la oficina, Gabriela."

Y cuando el hermano de Gabriella le reporta el mensaje a Gabriella - él dice:
"Tu amiga dijo que habías dejado tus gafas en su casa y que te las levaría el lunes a la oficina.

Nota que no 'te habías dejado' sino 'habías dejado'. Un 'hermano' insinuaría que su hermana hizo algo 'estúpido'.  y no simplemente 'sin querer'. Dejar, sin 'se', reconoce culpabilidad en tal oración -- y 'olvidar' puede transmitir un aspecto de culpabilidad o ninguno.

Así que - es mi conclusión que ('≈' = es como):
olvidar/olvidarse de una cosa ≈ dejar un cosa (reconociendo culpabilidad o con intención)
olvidársele una cosa a alguien ≈ dejarse una cosa (no reconociendo culpabilidad)

La diferencia no es solo sobre 'olvidar o no', como lo entiendo yo, sino es una cuestión de nivel de culpabilidad reconocida.

Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> ¿Podría ser que.. en la mente del hispanohablante la diferencia entre 'comer' y 'comerse' (al refiriéndose al consumo total) fuera sencillamente el mismo tipo de matiz que existe entre 'salir y salirse', dormir y dormirse', etc..?


We are splitting hairs, you know . Puede que sí. Comerse intensifica el significado de comer. Irse, salirse, dormirse, morirse cambian el aspecto de los verbos ir, salir, dormir, morir (los hacen perfectivos=>acción terminada).

Esto me ha hecho pensar que cuando usamos el presente, la frase: _

Bebo un vaso de agua_ = I'm drinking a glass of water/I drink a glass of water

se percibe como bastante distinta de:

_ME bebo un vaso de agua_ = I drink a glass of water up

Pero si usamos el pasado, la diferencia es de matiz:

Bebí un vaso de agua   *≈* ME bebí un vaso de agua

No obstante, no hay nada incorrecto en la frase:

Hay quien bebe los cubalibres de un solo trago = Some  people drink rum and cokes at one gulp



NewdestinyX said:


> No. That's precisely the point. In English an indirect object can never show possession. We must explain the concept in terms of a 'possessive ----- something'. You will find it ironic -- given my arguments here - but in my course I 'do' include the possessive dative in the section called : The 'Expanded' role of the Spanish "_Indirect Object_".. .. But I also include 'Interest Datives' in this section which by your definition should be included with the various roles of me, te, se, nos, os, se -- the reflexive pronouns.


Pues, en realidad, me parece perfecto esto de "The expanded role of the Spanish Indirect Object".


Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> No obstante, me parece más interesante, desde un punto de vista  práctico, considerar los dativos como una función sintáctica  independiente de la de CI. Más práctico aún para el estudiante sería  dejar de lado la cuestión de los dativos y considerarlos todos CI.


Y lo sigo manteniendo... Acercarse al dativo desde el CI me parece una buena estrategia didáctica.


NewdestinyX said:


> Una cosita más:
> ¿He concluido correctamente que cuando se usa 'le' en situaciones donde la persona del verbo es 3ra persona y la función de 'le' es '_caso_ dativo' -- es que ese 'le' solo puede entenderse como 'otra persona' distinta del sujeto del verbo?


Sí, así es. Si fuera la misma persona se emplearía SE, que es el pronombre personal de tercera persona con valor reflexivo o recíproco (excepción hecha de cuando actúa como variante formal de _le/s)._


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Con el significado "olvidar" creo que es incorrecto:
> _María dejó el paraguas en el tren. _
> 
> Pero es correcto:
> _María se dejó el paraguas en el tren._
> 
> ¿Es verdad?


Sí, es verdad: Dejar no significa olvidar, pero dejarse sí puede significar olvidar(se).

*Bueno, parece que dejar sí puede significar olvidar...*


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Dejar, sin 'se', reconoce culpabilidad en tal oración


¿Culpabilidad? . Intencionalidad o voluntariedad.


NewdestinyX said:


> ('≈' = es como):
> olvidar/olvidarse de una cosa ≈ dejar un cosa (reconociendo culpabilidad o con intención)
> olvidársele una cosa a alguien ≈ dejarse una cosa (no reconociendo culpabilidad)


Más bien dejando claro que no hubo intención, aunque pueda reconocerse la culpa. Un empleado puede decirle a su jefe:

¡Ay! Perdóneme, se me ha caído el café al suelo. (No tuve intención de tirarlo, pero reconozco la culpa).

El Jefe no se enfada entonces por la frase y le dice:

Fulanito, lo menos que puede hacer usted es reconocer que ha tirado el café.

En absoluto. Una cosa es que no haya intención, y otra que no haya culpa. La culpa se reconoce en el ME (se ME ha caído); lo que se pone de manifiesto es que no hubo intención de hacerlo. Si no queremos reconocer la culpa (que nosotros somos los agentes) diremos:

Se ha caído el café al suelo.

Entonces el jefe casi seguro que nos dice:

Se ha caído no, lo ha tirado usted...


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> En absoluto. Una cosa es que no haya intención, y otra que no haya culpa. La culpa se reconoce en el ME (se ME ha caído);


Pueeeees... vale... Pero sintácticamente lo de olvidársele, caérsele, etc.. son sintaxis en que el 'objeto' 'crea un accidente' y la persona (me, te) está _mirando_ o sea -- algo así.  





> lo que se pone de manifiesto es que no hubo intención de hacerlo.


Sí, sí -- claro -- me equivoqué en lo de haber intención-- pero usé demasiado esfuerzo solo para hacer mi argumento que la diferencia entre 'dejar'/'dejarse' no es 'haber olvidado' o no -- sino la misma diferencia entre 'olvidársele'/'olvidar(se de)  y 'caérsele'/caer-tirar: Los con SE transmiten algo semejante a un 'accidente'. ¿no? ¿O dices que la única diferencia sí es 'haber olvidado o no' (en dejar/dejarse algo)?

¿Por qué entonces en este diálogo de un curso de castellano se evita el pronombre átono en la segunda oración?



> De un mensaje de teléfono de una amiga de Gabriella---
> 1-"Se ha dejado (usted) sus gafas en mi casa.  Se las llevaré el lunes a  la oficina, Gabriela."
> 
> Y cuando el hermano de Gabriella le reporta el mensaje a Gabriella - él  dice:
> 2-"Tu amiga dijo que habías dejado tus gafas en su casa y que te las  levaría el lunes a la oficina.


Y gracias por todas tus correcciones en/de/a? mi castellano, Pedro. Quiero escribir un español 'perfecto'..


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

¡Qué discusión tan interesante! Tengo que decir soy profana en el asunto: mis conocimientos de gramática se reducen a lo aprendido en el colegio, y ahí nunca me enseñaron –en la asignatura de Lengua española– lo que es un dativo. Eso es algo que veíamos solo en Latín, por lo que todo esto del dativo de interés es nuevo para mí. En este sentido, me parece más sencilla y clara la propuesta de Pedro Calvo, que resalta la función de complemento indirecto.

Supongo que están un poco hartos, y espero que no me odien por esta intervención, pero, si tienen paciencia, me gustaría aclararme un poco. Por lo que he creído entender, y simplificando, reserva el nombre de dativo en sentido estricto para el *dativo de interés*, que solo se da con los pronombres átonos personales _me, te, se, nos, os_, que no se duplica y que es (en cierta manera) prescindible. En los demás casos de “dativo” (por ejemplo, posesivo) lo determinante es que cumplen la función de *complemento* *indirecto*; éstos pueden duplicarse, no se pueden suprimir sin que cambie el sentido de la oración, y se construyen con los pronombres _le, les (o se)_, además de los otros.

*1)* Según esto, como se ha dicho (*Pitt*) respecto a “su hija no le come nada”, en la frase similar “*el niño no le come a mi vecina*”, _le_ es dativo posesivo, que enfatiza que es el hijo de la vecina, ¿no? Tanto “a mi vecina” como “le” serían complemento indirecto, ¿es así? Además el pronombre _le_ es imprescindible, porque no se dice –a no ser en casos de antropofagia– “el niño no come a mi vecina”.

*2)* Ahora, en la frase “*el niño no me come*”, _me_ sería un dativo de interés... ¿es así? ¿O sería un dativo posesivo? Porque no es lo mismo “el niño no come” que “el niño no me come”: para mí significa que “mi niño no come”. 
Tiene relación con un ejemplo que da Pedro de un libro de gramática. Ahí afirma que el dativo de interés se puede llamar superfluo (tomado con “pinzas”). Y dice lo siguiente: 
“*Me*_ [dativo superfluo] *mimas mucho al niño* [CD]”._
_Se llaman superfluos porque pueden fácilmente suprimirse sin que apenas se pierda información (...): Mimas mucho al niño_.
Yo en esta frase no veo que _me_ sea superfluo: está indicando que el niño es hijo del que habla ¿No sería posesivo? 
A no ser que lo veamos con un significado ambiguo, porque puede ser que A le diga a B respecto del hijo de B: “Me mimas mucho al niño” (“Me mimas mucho a tu hijo”). Ahí sí lo veo como dativo de interés.

En definitiva, veo muy parecidas las frases “el niño no le come a la vecina” y “el niño no me come” (refiriéndose al hijo del que habla). Y, según lo que he podido entender, en la primera tenemos un CI y en la segunda un dativo de interés: no veo la diferencia. O son las dos CI o las dos dativo de interés... O no, no sé...

*3)* Otra construcción confusa: “*El niño de mi vecina no le come*”: aquí ya se sabe que es el de la vecina, por tanto el _le_ se podría suprimir, ¿dativo de interés? Pero hemos dicho que con _le_ no se da... ¿O es que es posesivo y simplemente enfatiza a “de mi vecina”? Pero no lo veo exactamente igual al caso 1), ¿o sí lo es?

Y “*El niño de mi vecina no me come*” (se supone que no come cuando yo le doy de comer; tal vez a ella sí _le_ come). Aunque parecería de interés, cambia el sentido del verbo si suprimimos _me_... ¿?

Sigo confundida (y con dolor de cabeza)... 

P.D: Este _post_ lo escribí el fin de semana tranquilamente en casa, pensando mandarlo hoy, y llego... y ¡hay veinte mil _posts_ más! Entonces, ¿podría ser que mi frase 2) se relacione con la OPCIÓN 2 (#62) que pone Pedro (“Juan ME ha olvidado la cartera en casa = Juan ha olvidado MI cartera en casa”. La cartera es mía. ME es un dativo posesivo y CI)?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¡Qué discusión tan interesante! Tengo que decir soy profana en el asunto: mis conocimientos de gramática se reducen a lo aprendido en el colegio, y ahí nunca me enseñaron –en la asignatura de Lengua española– lo que es un dativo. Eso es algo que veíamos solo en Latín, por lo que todo esto del dativo de interés es nuevo para mí. En este sentido, me parece más sencilla y clara la propuesta de Pedro Calvo, que resalta la función de complemento indirecto.
> 
> Supongo que están un poco hartos, y espero que no me odien por esta intervención, pero, si tienen paciencia, me gustaría aclararme un poco. Por lo que he creído entender, y simplificando, reserva el nombre de dativo en sentido estricto para el *dativo de interés*, que solo se da con los pronombres átonos personales _me, te, se, nos, os_, que no se duplica y que es (en cierta manera) prescindible. En los demás casos de “dativo” (por ejemplo, posesivo) lo determinante es que cumplen la función de *complemento* *indirecto*; éstos pueden duplicarse, no se pueden suprimir sin que cambie el sentido de la oración, y se construyen con los pronombres _le, les (o se)_, además de los otros.
> 
> *1)* Según esto, como se ha dicho (*Pitt*) respecto a “su hija no le come nada”, en la frase similar “*el niño no le come a mi vecina*”, _le_ es dativo posesivo, que enfatiza que es el hijo de la vecina, ¿no? Tanto “a mi vecina” como “le” serían complemento indirecto, ¿es así? Además el pronombre _le_ es imprescindible, porque no se dice –a no ser en casos de antropofagia–
> “el niño no come a mi vecina”.
> 
> *Estoy de acuerdo con todo.*
> 
> *2)* Ahora, en la frase “*el niño no me come*”, _me_ sería un dativo de interés... ¿es así? ¿O sería un dativo posesivo? Porque no es lo mismo “el niño no come” que “el niño no me come”: para mí significa que “mi niño no come”.
> Tiene relación con un ejemplo que da Pedro de un libro de gramática. Ahí afirma que el dativo de interés se puede llamar superfluo (tomado con “pinzas”). Y dice lo siguiente:
> “*Me*_ [dativo superfluo] *mimas mucho al niño* [CD]”._
> _Se llaman superfluos porque pueden fácilmente suprimirse sin que apenas se pierda información (...): Mimas mucho al niño_.
> Yo en esta frase no veo que _me_ sea superfluo: está indicando que el niño es hijo del que habla ¿No sería posesivo?
> A no ser que lo veamos con un significado ambiguo, porque puede ser que A le diga a B respecto del hijo de B: “Me mimas mucho al niño” (“Me mimas mucho a tu hijo”). Ahí sí lo veo como dativo de interés.
> 
> En definitiva, veo muy parecidas las frases “el niño no le come a la vecina” y “el niño no me come” (refiriéndose al hijo del que habla). Y, según lo que he podido entender, en la primera tenemos un CI y en la segunda un dativo de interés: no veo la diferencia. O son las dos CI o las dos dativo de interés... O no, no sé...
> 
> *3)* Otra construcción confusa: “*El niño de mi vecina no le come*”: aquí ya se sabe que es el de la vecina, por tanto el _le_ se podría suprimir, ¿dativo de interés? Pero hemos dicho que con _le_ no se da... ¿O es que es posesivo y simplemente enfatiza a “de mi vecina”? Pero no lo veo exactamente igual al caso 1), ¿o sí lo es?
> 
> Y “*El niño de mi vecina no me come*” (se supone que no come cuando yo le doy de comer; tal vez a ella sí _le_ come). Aunque parecería de interés, cambia el sentido del verbo si suprimimos _me_... ¿?
> 
> Sigo confundida (y con dolor de cabeza)...
> 
> P.D: Este _post_ lo escribí el fin de semana tranquilamente en casa, pensando mandarlo hoy, y llego... y ¡hay veinte mil _posts_ más! Entonces, ¿podría ser que mi frase 2) se relacione con la OPCIÓN 2 (#62) que pone Pedro (“Juan ME ha olvidado la cartera en casa = Juan ha olvidado MI cartera en casa”. La cartera es mía. ME es un dativo posesivo y CI)?


¡Qué resumen tan magnífico del hilo!

Espléndida argumentación. Le felicito. 
Desde un punto de vista meramente funcional dese cuenta de que_ el  niño no me come a mí,_ en el sentido de que _mi niño no me come, _se  siente muchísimo más extraña que la de _el niño no le come a la  vecina. _La razón es que _ME _puede actuar como CD o CI  (mientras que el LE solo como indirecto: Dejemos a un lado el leísmo  aceptado cuando el referente es una persona de sexo masculino), y en la  oración con _ME, _ese _ME, de tener alguna función, _ se  sentiría como CD antes que como CI. Por eso triunfa aquí la  interpretación de dativo (expletivo) sobre la de CI con sentido  posesivo.

Así que las frases: _El niño no me come_ y _el niño no le come a  la vecina_ son muy parecidas desde un punto de vista semántico, no  desde un punto de vista sintáctico. Es decir, cuando escuchamos "el niño  no me come" contextualizamos y descartamos el significado funcional que  le es propio, por impropio del contexto (los niños no andan  antropofagocitando). Precisamente de esto va todo el rollo de los  dativos: Del significado de los verbos. Permítame un ejemplo  funcionalmente idéntico:

_El niño no me disfruta.
El niño no le disfruta a la vecina._

Sin más contexto ahora es obvio que no podemos decir si el niño no  disfruta (en general) y esto nos afecta, o si el niño no disfruta de  nosotros. Sin embargo, la segunda solo puede significar que el niño de  la vecina no disfruta.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Pueeeees... vale... Pero sintácticamente lo de olvidársele, caérsele, etc.. son sintaxis en que el 'objeto' 'crea un accidente' y la persona (me, te) está _mirando_ o sea -- algo así.  Sí, sí -- claro -- me equivoqué en lo de haber intención-- pero usé demasiado esfuerzo solo para hacer mi argumento que la diferencia entre 'dejar'/'dejarse' no es 'haber olvidado' o no -- sino la misma diferencia entre 'olvidársele'/'olvidar(se de)  y 'caérsele'/caer-tirar: Los con SE transmiten algo semejante a un 'accidente'. ¿no? ¿O dices que la única diferencia sí es 'haber olvidado o no' (en dejar/dejarse algo)?
> 
> ¿Por qué entonces en este diálogo de un curso de castellano se evita el pronombre átono en la segunda oración?
> 
> Y gracias por todas tus correcciones en/de/a? mi castellano, Pedro. Quiero escribir un español 'perfecto'..


No sé por qué el curso de español evita el natural "TE" en la segunda oración. En el español peninsular diríamos, sin duda, _te dejaste las gafas _en vez de _dejaste las gafas_ (corregidme si me equivoco, compañeros). Antes, cuando respondí a Pitt, no me di cuenta de que hay una acepción de dejar que permite "olvidar" en el diccionario (perdona, Pitt). Ahora he vuelto a él y la he encontrado:

*dejar**.* (Del ant. _lejar,_ y  este del lat. _laxāre_,  aflojar, infl. por  _dar_).
* 15.     *  tr. *olvidar*      (‖ *dejar*  de tener en la memoria U. t. c. prnl.).
[DRAE]

Así que el hermano de Gabriela está diciendo que Gabriela ha olvidado las gafas en casa de la amiga.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> No sé por qué el curso de español evita el natural "TE" en la segunda oración. En el español peninsular diríamos, sin duda, _te dejaste las gafas _en vez de _dejaste las gafas_ (corregidme si me equivoco, compañeros). Antes, cuando respondí a Pitt, no me di cuenta de que hay una acepción de dejar que permite "olvidar" en el diccionario (perdona, Pitt). Ahora he vuelto a él y la he encontrado:
> 
> *dejar**.* (Del ant. _lejar,_ y  este del lat. _laxāre_,  aflojar, infl. por  _dar_).
> * 15.     *  tr. *olvidar*      (‖ *dejar*  de tener en la memoria U. t. c. prnl.).
> [DRAE]
> 
> Así que el hermano de Gabriela está diciendo que Gabriela ha olvidado las gafas en casa de la amiga.


Así que: ¿al final estamos diciendo que el curso (al menos del punto de vista peninsular) está equivocado en evitar el 'te'? ¿O estás recogiendo/deduciendo desde la entrada del DRAE, definición 15, que 'dejar' (sin SE) puede transmitir 'olvidar algo en un lugar' también - lo cual explicaría su uso en el curso sin el 'te'?


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Antes, cuando respondí a Pitt, no me di cuenta de que hay una acepción de dejar que permite "olvidar" en el diccionario (perdona, Pitt). Ahora he vuelto a él y la he encontrado:
> 
> *dejar**.* (Del ant. _lejar,_ y este del lat. _laxāre_, aflojar, infl. por _dar_).
> *15. *tr. *olvidar* (‖ *dejar* de tener en la memoria U. t. c. prnl.).
> [DRAE]


 
¡Muchas gracias por la información sobre el DRAE! Si lo he entendido bien ambas frases son posibles:

_María dejó las gafas en el tren._ 
_María se dejó las gafas en el tren._ 

Creo que SE se puede interpretar como "dativo expletivo" y menos como "dativo posesivo" (_se dejó las gafas > dejó sus gafas_).

¿Qué opinas?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Así que: ¿al final estamos diciendo que el curso (al menos del punto de vista peninsular) está equivocado en evitar el 'te'? ¿O estás recogiendo/deduciendo desde de la entrada del DRAE, definición 15, que 'dejar' (sin SE) puede transmitir 'olvidar algo en un lugar' también - lo cual explicaría su uso en el curso sin el 'te'?


Buena frase, esta era complicada. Estoy diciendo que deduzco de la acepción 15 que dejar (sin _SE_) puede significar transmitir la idea de olvidar algo en un lugar, lo que explicaría este uso en el diálogo de la lección del curso de español.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por la información sobre el DRAE! Si lo he entendido bien ambas frases son posibles:
> 
> _María dejó las gafas en el tren._
> _María se dejó las gafas en el tren._
> 
> Creo que SE se puede interpretar como "dativo expletivo" y menos como "dativo posesivo" (_se dejó las gafas > dejó sus gafas_).
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?


Sin duda, ahora esta interpretación gana fuerza. Las dos son posibles.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Buena frase, esta era complicada. Estoy diciendo que deduzco de la acepción 15 que dejar (sin _SE_) puede significar transmitir la idea de olvidar algo en un lugar, lo que explicaría este uso en el diálogo de la lección del curso de español.


Gracias.. Seguro que tiene su truco - lo de 'denominar' este uso (en dejar/dejarse) del pronombre átono. SE de Matización? SE accidental? Dativo superfluo/expletivo? Supongo que no es 'SE accidental' puesto que esa sintaxis suele emplear un CI también lo cual muestra la persona a quien sucede el accidente - ¿verdad?.
Se me olvidaron las llaves.. ('Me pasó a mí.. Se necesitan SE + ME para mostrar el accidente)
Así que deduzco que "me dejé" no puede transmitir un accidente. --

Bueno -- entonces.... El 'me' es ¿para matización (una pronominalización del verbo _dejar_ como _salir/salirse_)? ¿un dativo?


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Antes, cuando respondí a Pitt, no me di cuenta de que hay una acepción de dejar que permite "olvidar" en el diccionario (perdona, Pitt). Ahora he vuelto a él y la he encontrado:
> 
> *dejar**.* (Del ant. _lejar,_ y este del lat. _laxāre_, aflojar, infl. por _dar_).
> *15. *tr. *olvidar* (‖ *dejar* de tener en la memoria U. t. c. prnl.).
> [DRAE]


 
En el DRAE en línea (22a edición) falta U.t.c.prnl. 
*15. *tr. *olvidar* (‖ *dejar* de tener en la memoria).

¿Tienes otra edición?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Gracias.. Seguro que tiene su truco - lo de 'denominar' este uso (en dejar/dejarse) del pronombre átono. SE de Matización? SE accidental? Dativo superfluo/expletivo? Supongo que no es 'SE accidental' puesto que esa sintaxis suele emplear un CI también lo cual muestra la persona a quien sucede el accidente - ¿verdad?.
> Se me olvidaron las llaves.. ('Me pasó a mí.. Se necesitan SE + ME para mostrar el accidente)
> Así que deduzco que "me dejé" no puede transmitir un accidente. --
> 
> Bueno -- entonces.... El 'me' es ¿para matización (una pronominalización del verbo _dejar_ como _salir/salirse_)? ¿un dativo?


Sí. No es accidental por las razones que das. Puede ser dativo emotivo (acepción 15 no pronominal), un SE aspectual o un SE componente del pronominal dejarse. Visto lo visto, el SE aspectual casa bastante bien.

Los diferentes tipos de "se" en ELE.   
​


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> En el DRAE en línea (22a edición) falta U.t.c.prnl.
> *15. *tr. *olvidar* (‖ *dejar* de tener en la memoria).
> 
> ¿Tienes otra edición?


¡Oh! Perdona Pitt.

Si vamos a:

*olvidar**.* (Del lat. _*oblitare_, formado  sobre el part. pas. _oblītus_, de  _oblivisci_).
* 1.     * tr. *Dejar de tener en la memoria* lo que se tenía o debía  tener. *U. t.  c. prnl.,

*vemos que ese uso de olvidar puede conjugarse con un pronombre en todas sus formas. Por eso lo copié y pegué a continuación. Luego se me olvidó, porque lo tenía en mente, añadir la referencia...


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> ¡Oh! Perdona Pitt.
> 
> Si vamos a:
> 
> *olvidar**.* (Del lat. _*oblitare_, formado sobre el part. pas. _oblītus_, de _oblivisci_).
> *1. *tr. *Dejar de tener en la memoria* lo que se tenía o debía tener. *U. t. c. prnl.,*
> 
> vemos que ese uso de olvidar puede conjugarse con un pronombre en todas sus formas. Por eso lo copié y pegué a continuación. Luego se me olvidó, porque lo tenía en mente, añadir la referencia...


 
Pedro, te agradezco la aclaración.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> ¡Oh! Perdona Pitt.
> Si vamos a:
> 
> *olvidar**.* (Del lat. _*oblitare_, formado  sobre el part. pas. _oblītus_, de  _oblivisci_).
> * 1.     * tr. *Dejar de tener en la memoria* lo que se tenía o debía  tener. *U. t.  c. prnl.,
> 
> *vemos que ese uso de olvidar puede conjugarse con un pronombre en todas sus formas. Por eso lo copié y pegué a continuación. Luego se me olvidó, porque lo tenía en mente, añadir la referencia...


Asííííí.. que.... Al final estamos concluyendo que en la diferencia entre dejar y dejarse -- 'dejar algo' tiene el sentido de 'olvidar' - pero 'dejarse', no.. ¿verdad?





Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Sí. No es accidental por las razones que das. Puede ser dativo emotivo (acepción 15 no pronominal), un SE aspectual o un SE componente del pronominal dejarse. Visto lo visto, el SE aspectual casa bastante bien.


Entonces - ¿cuál _aspecto_ se está añadiendo? Y por mí, porfa, - ¿usas 'se aspectual' como sinónimo de 'se de matización?
Y una cosita más... Me has visto usando este método de escribir traducciones a inglés. ¿Qué escribirías tú para estos dos?
dejar algo=
dejarse algo=


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Asííííí... que... Al final estamos concluyendo que en la diferencia entre dejar y dejarse es que 'dejar algo' tiene el sentido de 'olvidar', pero 'dejarse', no... ¿verdad?


No. Que ambos pueden significar olvidar(se). En España usamos _dejarse algo olvidado_ no _dejar algo olvidado_. El larousse parece darme la razón...

dejar
_transitivo_ *1* soltar, abandonar,  desistir,  apartarse,  retirarse,  desamparar*. coger. 
*2* prestar. 
*3* consentir, permitir. prohibir.​*transitivo y pronominal* *4* omitir,  *olvidar*,  pasar  por alto, descuidar*.​_transitivo_ *5* producir,  rentar,  redituar. ​*6* legar*,  mandar. ​ _pronominal_ *7* descuidarse,  abandonarse.​[Diccionario Manual de Sinónimos y Antónimos de la  Lengua Española Vox. © 2007 Larousse Editorial, S.L.]


NewdestinyX said:


> Entonces - ¿cuál/qué _aspecto_ se está añadiendo?


El aspecto accidental: Me tropecé con la silla. Me dejé le paraguas.


NewdestinyX said:


> Y por mí, porfa, - ¿usas 'se aspectual' como sinónimo de 'se de matización?


Sí, creo que así lo llaman en los libros de gramática española para estudiantes de habla inglesa.


NewdestinyX said:


> Y una cosita más... Me has visto usando este método de escribir traducciones al inglés. ¿Qué escribirías tú para estas dos?
> dejar algo=
> dejarse algo=


En este contexto del que hablamos, yo diría que:
_Dejar algo en algún sitio = To put or leave __something somewhere _
_Dejarse algo en algún sitio = To leave  something somewhere_
Pero recuerda que dejar y dejarse pueden significar muchas cosas.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> NewdestinyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entonces - ¿cuál/qué _aspecto_ se  está añadiendo [a 'dejar' al usar 'dejarse']
> 
> 
> 
> El aspecto accidental: Me tropecé con la silla. Me dejé el paraguas.
Click to expand...

Pueeees.... sigo no estando seguro de eso. "Tropezarse con" no transmite un accidente exactamente... Y si "el SE" puede usarse para transmitir un accidente ¿cómo es este uso diferente que -ársele/-érsele/-írsele que ya sabemos que sí pueden transmitir un accidente.

Gracias de antemano... Aunque ya estamos fuera del asunto..


----------

